# Vacaville, CA CCO (Vacaville Premium Outlets)



## LinzBelle (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone Looking for Lip tint toons?
They have the entire line at CCS in the Vacaville Premium outlets.  As well as the purple palette of lips/shimmer stuff.  Not sure off the name.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 7, 2007)

most chromeglasses are here in vacaville.  i just went today. they only have a few stuff left, compared to napa.  they have 3 blushcremes, uncommon, pleasureful, cheery.  they have lots of glimmershimmers, though, almost bought orange wink.  i only bought moderne l/s from here since i got lots of stuff from napa earlier.  they also have the olive brush set, and lightful cleanser.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree the vacaville one is hit and miss but did you see the silver Stila makeup case?  I bought one and some other Stila pots.  I'll have to go to the Napa one.  Thanks


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I agree the vacaville one is hit and miss but did you see the silver Stila makeup case? I bought one and some other Stila pots. I'll have to go to the Napa one. Thanks_

 
ooh i didn't see that.  but i saw the BB traincases.  yes, definitely stop by napa.  might go back again to those two outlets early may.


----------



## messhead (Nov 21, 2007)

*Vacaville, CA CCO*

I just went there tonight and they were unpacking boxes!!! They had...

Blushes/Face:
Desert Rose Blush, Stray Rose Blush, Desirous Blush, Fever Blush, Whim Blush (From Novel Twist), Different Foundations and Powders,  that Spray Mist Blush stuff, 100 Degrees Pearlizer from Novel Twist, the concealer slides, and numerous different face cleaners and moisterizers. 

Eyes:
All the Barbie 




 MAC eyeshadows (except Springtime Skipper), Star Violet, Jete, Cranberry (in Moonbathe packaging), Claire de Lune, Fertile, Flashtrack, Plum Dressing, Aire de Blue Pigment, Pastorale Pigment, Glitter in Red, Blue, and Green, Brow Shaders, one of the novel twist eye shadow palettes, and a bunch of liquidlast liners...

Lips: TLC's in both old and new packaging, some Glitter glosses, A TON of lipsticks, lip glasses, and Lip gelees.

They had the brush collection from Novel Twist that had the 182SE brush in it, a concealer brush, and the body buffer brush.

They had more but that is all that I can remember. I'm sure there will be more in the next couple days because they had lots of boxes that weren't empty yet!!!


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

I have to go just for the barbie eye shadows


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I have to go just for the barbie eye shadows_

 
Yea me too!!!


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

clsilvr6spd and I are going Dec. 9th if anyone wants to join us


----------



## lafemmenoir (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

Hi Ladies:
The bl**dy boxes were still unpacked.  Unfortunately, the same stuff from Thanksgiving as posted by our lovely Messhead; I had hoped some of the previous LE's from the year would be out.  I called and the manager stated she hadn't any smokesignals, stylistics, mcqueen, antiquitease etc.  Sorry...BUT I went to the stand alone and got my PPID card and went to town.


----------



## SMMY (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

Those collections are too recent to really show up at a CCO. Usually there is a minimum of several months before these things will show up there. Well after Christmas I imagine.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

Just a remind clslvr6spd and I will be going to the CCO. If any wants to meet up with us, please let us know!


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Just a remind clslvr6spd and I will be going to the CCO. If any wants to meet up with us, please let us know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shoot, too bad I'm putting up the Xmas lights that day otherwise I'd meet up with you two!


----------



## messhead (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Just a remind clslvr6spd and I will be going to the CCO. If any wants to meet up with us, please let us know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
After you guys go will you post up what they have... Especially blush wise! I have a bridal shower to go to, but if they have some good stuff I might go Monday during work!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_After you guys go will you post up what they have... Especially blush wise! I have a bridal shower to go to, but if they have some good stuff I might go Monday during work!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sadly I got called into to work this Sunday, but I was able to stop on the way home from San Jose yesterday.
-Whim Blush from novel twist (that's all they had for blush yesterday)
-A few Tendertones
-4 or 5 pigments/glitters
-lots of lippies, a few from Moonbathe
-Magic Dust and Whistle from BLM 
-the Novel Twist eyeshadow palette and pearlizer 
-they still have a lot of concealers and foundations 
-A good amount of bags
-Astonish all over gloss


I asked when there next shipment was and they didn't know. But I will be going down there on the 19th.


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

I was just there yesterday and got Fairytale and Viz-A-Violet piggys. I didn't have time to see all of what else they have but I've been told they usually get their shipments the first week of the month.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

is it me or does one of the girls who work there such a troll?
ugh.

was there recently, ended up with alot of things haha as always!!!
I hope stylistics ends up there!


----------



## joozxklumzi (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Vacaville, CA CCO*

does anyone know what items they have right now?


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 3, 2008)

where exactly is t he cco located? by what stores? i gotta check this place out finally!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 3, 2008)

Coach and BCBG


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks! im gonna check it out today!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_thanks! im gonna check it out today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Let me know what they have there, i am probably going to go soon.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 8, 2008)

so i want to cco for the first time a couple a days ago and i loved it! they had a ton of stuff!  

i got:
novel twist set, quiver pearlizer with the cute pink bag
lip gelee in moonstone
rainbeau lacquer
la la libertine lipglass
fast eye responce eye cream
maple/soft charcoal brow shader
clear brow finisher
night affair lipglass
delphic fluidline
orange twink glimmershimmer
nw 20 studio touch up stick
ostentatious fluidline

all at great deals! i cant wait to go again!!! when you go let me know what you picked up!!


----------



## SMMY (Jan 8, 2008)

It sounds like they haven't got their new shipment in yet. They had pretty much the same things along with some Barbie items when I went in last month. Thanks for the report though, it saves me a trip.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks! that saves me the trip as well!


----------



## messhead (Jan 12, 2008)

I just went last week...

They had c-shock stuff there... including going banana's which I should have picked up... They had some tendertones... Lots of stuff still in boxes, they just had got their shipment so lots of it was still unpacked.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 12, 2008)

i was just there today...

today i got
royal hue shadestick
shimmermint shadestick
gracious me shadestick
prize petal lipglass
mauvement pigment
cranberry eyeshadow
and mac pro eye makeup remover

let me know what you guys get! ill probably head back over there sometime next month.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_i was just there today...

today i got
royal hue shadestick
shimmermint shadestick
gracious me shadestick
prize petal lipglass
mauvement pigment
cranberry eyeshadow
and mac pro eye makeup remover

let me know what you guys get! ill probably head back over there sometime next month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how many royal hue shadesticks did they have?


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 13, 2008)

the girl after me took the last royal hue shadestick today...they did still have mauvement...my guesstimate would be around 7-10. and they did have a couple c-shock eyeshadows (wondergrass, and the purple i cant remember the name).


----------



## SMMY (Jan 15, 2008)

Went in to stock up on Fix it +, but ended up with the following:
Wondergrass eye shadow - lovely true green
Mauvement pigment - pretty taupe with lavendar overtones. A bit chunky, but my DuWop Payoff should take care of that.
Elaborate lipglass - Incredibly gorgeous
Russian Red lipglass - pretty but prone to migrating
Pink Maribu lipstick - Been wanting this both times it was released. Now that it's at a CCO, I have no reason to pass it by.
Tender baby tendertone lip balm - I love the textures on these. Wish I'd picked up a few more in other shades.
Kissable slimshine - I heard a rumor they weren't going to bring this one back, so I picked one up just in case. May go back for more.
Graphito paint - perfect for smoky eye looks

Other items they had in stock:
They had a lot of the lipsticks and lipglasses from last years collections, including Moonbathe, C-Shock, slimshine, Strange Hybrid etc, etc.

They also had the following pigments: Pastorale, Mauvement (still) Cocomotion, Off the Radar and a few others I can't remember.

Eye shadows: Firespot, Clair de Lune, Seedling, Floral Fantasy, Rite of Spring, Wondergrass, and I think one French Gray left.

Tons of Tendertones and lip conditioners

Oddly enough, they had a bunch of non-LE lipglasses in too. I usually just see mainly LE ones in the CCO. They had colors like Russian Red, Desire, Pink Poodle, Oh Baby and Sinnamon
The pink blush from the Novel Twist collection, along with both sets of Pearlizers with mini 182 brush.

Tons of MAC nail polishes, mostly  regular, not LE ones.
A bunch of cleansers, fast response cream, microdermabrasion scrub and various moisturizers.

A silver MAC traincase, not full size, more of a travel case size.

BB shimmerbricks in Peony, Gold and a Rose Gold shimmerbrick palette/set. A bunch of her traincases, still too expensive for my budget.

They were supposed to get a new shipment in, but part of it was rain damaged, so they were a little light on new inventory because of that. They should get their re-ordered shipment in, in about 3 weeks according to the girl at the counter.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for such a thorough update, I was hoping they had some of the eyeshadows from C-shock....oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jan 16, 2008)

they dont ever get MSF's?
what color shade sticks did they have?


----------



## SMMY (Jan 16, 2008)

Msfs - I've never seen them, but then I imagine if they did, they'd be sold out very quickly.

I'm not a Shade stick user, so I didn't pay attention to the ones they had in stock.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jan 18, 2008)

nevermind, I found out they had no MSFs

why dont CCOs ship dammit!!


----------



## SMMY (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably because they're outlets, ie the dumping ground for all unsold cosmetics. Shipping would require more overhead, which is probably what they're trying to avoid.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jan 21, 2008)

whats the return policy?
the reciepts just state no cash refunds, just exchanges.
is there a limit to how many times you can return a product?

I know MAC locations and counters allow 30+ days to return an item, even if its been tryed on. 

What is the policy with the CCO stores?


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 3, 2008)

I wanna know the average prices on their products. Estimations, please?

I've never been there yet.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 3, 2008)

Generally...
$10 for e/s
$10 for l/s and l/g
$24.50 for quads
$13.50 for piggies

It's 30% off regular prices- hope that helps! The Vacaville one isn't all that impressive- Napa is better and is about 45 min. from Vacaville depending on traffic. (don't go during ANY rush hours- it'll be 2 1/2 hours!)


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Went to the CCO today and picked up Viz a Violet and Off the Radar Pigments.  They had, lots of stuff from Curiositease/Antiquitieze whichever it was.  The brush sets, the eyeliner set, eyeshadow palette etc. The other pigments were: Mauvement, Copperized, Old Gold, Frost, Blue Glitter, and Red.  Fuschia and Premeditated CCB, Claire de Lune eyeshadow, Gold MSF and lots of skin care things.  HTH!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! Do you remember any prices???

TIA


----------



## mreichert (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_Thanks for the info!! Do you remember any prices???

TIA_

 
The prices are generally the same at each CCO: 

Pigments= $13.50
E/S= $10.00

I think it's all 30% off normal price. Hope that helps some


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_The prices are generally the same at each CCO: 

Pigments= $13.50
E/S= $10.00

I think it's all 30% off normal price. Hope that helps some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh yes! Thank you! I don't get off work till 5 and work about 45 minutes away-I'm wondering if I should just go after work and deal w/traffic or wait till the weekend!! OOH I'm excited to go!!!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally had a chance to go to the Vacaville CCO yesteday~ and it was soooooooo worth the drive in 5:00 traffic! I only bought a few items (2 liquid last liners- one khaki green and one golden brownish), plushglass in Bingo, lipglass in 65 (anyone know which collection this color is from) and a lusterglass in Opal. They had tons, I mean TONS of lipsticks/glosses/tubes- most LE. Had a few lipliners and eyeliners as well as 2 shadesticks, I forgot the colors, but one was a minty green, the other a fuscia/purple color. 4 pigments, Pastorale, Lovely Lily, a copper one and another I forgot. Zoom lash in a purple- 2 or 3 brush sets, a few from the Anquitease collection and 1 or 2 from 2006 Holiday. They also had probably 15 or so nail polishes, tons of LE lip creams ( the ones with the glossy snowflake on the top). They had MSF in Gold Spill ($15) and 1 eye shadow-claire de lune. They also had some random white and black bags from older collectons and tons on green face wash/lotion/creams. Can's wait to go back!


----------



## genie707 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_Finally had a chance to go to the Vacaville CCO yesteday~ and it was soooooooo worth the drive in 5:00 traffic! I only bought a few items (2 liquid last liners- one khaki green and one golden brownish), plushglass in Bingo, lipglass in 65 (anyone know which collection this color is from) and a lusterglass in Opal. They had tons, I mean TONS of lipsticks/glosses/tubes- most LE. Had a few lipliners and eyeliners as well as 2 shadesticks, I forgot the colors, but one was a minty green, the other a fuscia/purple color. 4 pigments, Pastorale, Lovely Lily, a copper one and another I forgot. Zoom lash in a purple- 2 or 3 brush sets, a few from the Anquitease collection and 1 or 2 from 2006 Holiday. They also had probably 15 or so nail polishes, tons of LE lip creams ( the ones with the glossy snowflake on the top). They had MSF in Gold Spill ($15) and 1 eye shadow-claire de lune. They also had some random white and black bags from older collectons and tons on green face wash/lotion/creams. Can's wait to go back!_

 
DID THEY HAVE A BRUSH ROLL AND BRUSHES AND LURE AND MOONBATHE STUFF THERE?


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 17, 2008)

Brush Roll? They had about 4 or 5 brush sets from last x-mas and the holiday set the year before that. They had 1 or 2 lipliners (lure) and 1 or 2 lipglasses from the Moonbathe collection. HTH !


----------



## genie707 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_Brush Roll? They had about 4 or 5 brush sets from last x-mas and the holiday set the year before that. They had 1 or 2 lipliners (lure) and 1 or 2 lipglasses from the Moonbathe collection. HTH !_

 
mac brush roll
M·A·C Cosmetics | Brush Roll M&#183A&#183C


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 17, 2008)

No, i don't think so


----------



## boonaners (Apr 19, 2008)

I went there today and got the last blacktrack fluidline! I was pretty disappointed cuz they didn't have any eyeshadows except one .  The lady there told me they were getting new shipments two weeks ago, but i guess not. There was a lot of lipgloss/lipsticks as usual.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know if they tell the truth about when they get theie shipments. I was there last week and they were unloading a shipment and called them yesterday and said they just received one that same day. . .?? So, it's a little hard to figure out when exactly they get their shipments, I think around the 15th or so-middle of the month.


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 19, 2008)

aww i used to live in vacaville..reading this makes me miss it


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 20, 2008)

This CCO usually does have a lot of mac lipstick & lipgloss and 1-2 eyeshadows (blah, hate that).  I ususally get a lot of lipsticks & slimshines at this location.

I'll be coming here next weekend (weekend of 4/26)... I'll see what they got instock!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

Would anyone be willing to CP  a few of the brush sets for me? I am located in the UK but am desperate for the eye and basic sets! Im also desperate for the 182 full size!

x


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_whats the return policy?
the reciepts just state no cash refunds, just exchanges.
is there a limit to how many times you can return a product?

I know MAC locations and counters allow 30+ days to return an item, even if its been tryed on. 

What is the policy with the CCO stores?_

 
Today I returned one of the lipglosses I bought last week-they almost didn't let me exchange. They said no returning b/c they provide testers EVEN if you have your receipt


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok went AGAIN today- aaagh! I love this place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought

Slicked Pink Lipgelee
Barely Lit l/s- Smoke signals
Embraceable l/s- Nocturnelle
Apres Sol- Sundressing (?)
Fix +


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL They recognize you now how cool is that?  The weather was perfect for the drive too!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah they do- I'm not too proud of it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a beautiful weekend for a little road trip


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Omg, this weekend was bloody hot !!!  Driving up here was hell ...

As usual, the stock of products was the "norm".  
Only 1 e/s.  A few pigments.  A bunch of l/g and l/s. 
One lip palette from the Antiquities line.  One e/s palette from the Novel Twist line ("cool" palette, not the warm one).  
A couple highlight powders for $15.50.  2 loose powders from Novel Twist. A selection of 7 nail polishes.  And a bunch more stuff.

I was talking to one gal about the next Mac shipment...
And she said in 3 weeks !!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 28, 2008)

I went on Saturday morning and I got some goodies...

Flowerpaly l/s
Big Baby p/g
In 3D l/g
Otherworldly blush

I wanted to get Gold Spill, but I already have 2, I just couldn't justify buying a 3rd one.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah- I think their shipment comes in around the 15th!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 29, 2008)

I was bad too. I went last Friday and picked up 
Lure  and Cherry lip liners
Gold Spill msf
Jest and Plumfull lipsticks
The Plushglass set from the Curioustease collection

They also had the basic eye brush set from last Christmas and the 182 from the Couture collection. Basically everything they had the last time I was in, minus the smokey eye palette.


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 20, 2008)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll love ya tomorrow!

I called today and they were just unpacking their shipment!!

Whoot Whoot!


----------



## fash10nista (May 20, 2008)

What?!?!? I was just there last Sunday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, here's a list of stuff I saw for those that are going that way soon:

Holiday '06 pleated bag set
Holiday '07 Red Lips palette and Basic brush set
All 3 petit gloss pots from Sweetie Cake
Hullaballoo and Mellow Rave highlight powders from Balloonacy
All skin care (or close to all!) products in the old packaging
All Tinted lip conditioners in the old white packaging
MAC Lightful cleanser
Various Bronzing liquids
Lipsticks that I can remember: Blast o' Blue, Orchidazzle, 
Festivity, and many more
Lip Gelees: Amber Russe, Saphoric, Lil Sizzler, Mega, Sugar Shock, 
Valentine's, Cello Pink and others
3D lipglass pencils: Brickmate, Coral Craze, Pink Edge and others
Shimmermint shadestick
Glitter: Blue and Red
Lipglasses I can remember: Crystal Rose, Spirited, Bingo! and others
2006 See Thru collection: Lovin' It Light l/g, Rose de Sheer l/g, 
Not So Shy! l/g; Subtle Hint and Awash in Pink cheek color
Lip Varnish: Topper, Hard Coral, Softease, Polish Me Pink, Vanishing 
Rose and others
Fluid Eyeliner: Delphic
Nail polishes: Beiged Bliss, Abstract, Golded and others
NO EYESHADOWS
MAC Couture box
Both Novel Twist pearlizer and brush sets
BB Bronze and Peony shimmer bricks
BB lip palettes, 3 and 4-pan

That's all I can remember at the moment...If I remember more, I will 
update the post....HTH!


----------



## SMMY (May 21, 2008)

Actually went to Napa the same day and they had so much more than Vacaville. Tons of eye shadows and pigments. Even had the Bobbi Brown Metallics palette in blue (which I did pick up). Napa always seems to have a better selection than Vacaville.


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 21, 2008)

Do you know how much further it is to Napa than Vacaville, b/c I'd be coming from Sac?!?!?


----------



## SMMY (May 21, 2008)

I'm coming from near Stockton, so it's a little bit different a route. But it is about 20ish miles from the Vacaville CCO, if that helps. Use mapquest, it's the easiest and most reliable.


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 22, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## preciouscharm (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Actually went to Napa the same day and they had so much more than Vacaville. Tons of eye shadows and pigments. Even had the Bobbi Brown Metallics palette in blue (which I did pick up). Napa always seems to have a better selection than Vacaville._

 
Trying to head to the Napa CCO tomorrow!! The one in vacaville has nothing and NO eyeshadows, I was disappointed. Plus one of the ladies over there is a ........ !


----------



## SMMY (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_Trying to head to the Napa CCO tomorrow!! The one in vacaville has nothing and NO eyeshadows, I was disappointed. Plus one of the ladies over there is a ........ !_

 
What time did you go in? The SA I talked to said they had just received a shipment. 

What happened to you there? Which lady gave you a hard time?


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 24, 2008)

Is it the one that watches her merchandise like a hawk, or the sales ladies who don't like to answer any questions?  I think I'll check out Napa too, just for a change of scene...roadtrip anyone??? lol


----------



## iheartcolor (May 26, 2008)

Oh me me!  I live in Davis!  I just can't justify me going to Napa CCO alone with gas at $4.03 a gallon!  I would SO roadtrip with fellow Specktrites!  Well, as long as no one has motion sickness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## iheartcolor (May 26, 2008)

But we all have to pinkie swear not to fight over stuff! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## SMMY (May 27, 2008)

I was going to go to Napa this weekend, but just didn't have the time. I did go to Vacaville and they had a few new things (well at least to them, though I've heard other CCOs have had some of these items already) from Antiquitease. No Fafi or Heatherette yet.

Anywho, they had:

Beauty powder loose powders in Sunspill, Natural Flare, Drizzlegold and Dancing light

Earthly riches and Family Silver MES

Tons of non-LE blushes - Peachy Keen, Springsheen, Ambering Rose, Harmony etc, etc. They had like six or seven different powder blushes.

Studio Finish liquid and Studio Tech cream foundation in several colors

Blot powder-loose in several shades

Pigments in Sweet Sienna and Goldstroke

Probably a bunch of other things that I'm forgetting at the moment

I picked up lipsticks in Charm Factor, Antiquitease, Budding Lust and Strange Hybrid.
I also picked Uppity fluidline, Goldstroke pigment, Drizzlegold beauty powder and EL's So Polished exfoliating scrub.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 2, 2008)

I went today on the way home from San Jose. They still had some of the same stuff that SMMY said. I ended up getting Softnote t/t, Embraceable l/s (needed a backup), & Strange Hybrid l/s.
I was hopping that they would have more, but oh well. Better luck next time!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 23, 2008)

sent friends there yesterday for me: got the #150 brush, concelear, pervette l/s, dollymix blush and a few other things.

They pretty much had everything that was already stated, nothing excitingly new.
except they did have approx 7-8 pigments and some powders from the stylistics collection.

if anyone else goes, please update.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 23, 2008)

I was told that they're new shipment should be out by today, it was received on Friday!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 24, 2008)

i came at a very good time today....they were unloading tons of stuff!

here's a quick list! hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-mcqueen paintpots! in otherwordly, the darker blue one and the green one (cant remember the names)

-TONS of e/s 
-moonbathe:cranberry, saturnal, claire de lune
-mcqueen: the green and blue one
-sumptuous olive
-shimmermoss
-stars n rockets
-passionate
-llama
-mink pink
-kid
-gorgeous gold

Blushes:
-emote
-sunblasque
-peachykeen
-flirt & tease
-various cream blushes

pigments:
-sweet sienna, yourladyship, pastorale

stylistics:
-sheer beauty powders

fafi!!!!:
-sugar trance l/g

-FIX +
-makeup remover

Mineralize skin finish natural:
-medium plus
-medium deep

fluidlines:
-blacktrack!!!

mineralized e/s:
-family silver
-earthy riches
-silversmith
-engaging

this is what i remember right now! check them out soon!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 25, 2008)

Holy crap!!!!!

I'm sooo going tommorow after I get out from my doctors appointment


----------



## SMMY (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitely a road trip this weekend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 25, 2008)

I will be going tomorrow for sure!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 25, 2008)

AHHH!! I'm gonna go crazy in there tomorrow!! lol.. thanks for the info!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachygoldfish* 

 
_i came at a very good time today....they were unloading tons of stuff!

here's a quick list! hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-mcqueen paintpots! in otherwordly, the darker blue one and the green one (cant remember the names)

-TONS of e/s 
-moonbathe:cranberry, saturnal, claire de lune
-mcqueen: the green and blue one
-sumptuous olive
-shimmermoss
-stars n rockets
-passionate
-llama
-mink pink
-kid
-gorgeous gold

Blushes:
-emote
-sunblasque
-peachykeen
-flirt & tease
-various cream blushes

pigments:
-sweet sienna, yourladyship, pastorale

stylistics:
-sheer beauty powders

fafi!!!!:
-sugar trance l/g

-FIX +
-makeup remover

Mineralize skin finish natural:
-medium plus
-medium deep

fluidlines:
-blacktrack!!!

mineralized e/s:
-family silver
-earthy riches
-silversmith
-engaging

this is what i remember right now! check them out soon!_


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I just came back...They had a lot of good stuff in there. It seems like it has been forever since they had decent stuff. They even had a couple Dazzleglasses!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got - Pharaoh p/p, Blacktrack f/l, Miss Fizz d/g, Yourladyship pigment, & Overrich l/s. I think I made out pretty well!!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey! It was cool getting to meet someone from Specktra in person! hehe.. 

I got: 2 Emote blushes, Blacktrack, Saturnal e/s, Fix+, Pharaoh p/p, and Cleanse Off Oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some other mentionable stuff I saw:
-Sculpt & Shape powders - all except for accentuate/sculpt
-Blot Powders
-MSF Naturals
-Peachykeen, Peachtwist, Harmony, Ambering Rose, Trace Gold, Sweet As Cocoa, and Flirt n Tease blushes
-Viz-A-Violet, Pastorale, Sweet Sienna, Blue, Dark Soul, Gold Stroke (i think?) and a couple other pigments
-Silver & Gold Antiquitease brush sets
-134 brush, 182 Catherine Deneauve brush, 183, 185, 181se
-Moonbathe e/s, romping, kid, llama, samoa silk, sumptuous olive, brown down, shimmermoss, stars n rockets, passionate
-Rubenesque, greenstroke, constructivist, indianwood, fresco rose paint pots




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well I just came back...They had a lot of good stuff in there. It seems like it has been forever since they had decent stuff. They even had a couple Dazzleglasses!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got - Pharaoh p/p, Blacktrack f/l, Miss Fizz d/g, Yourladyship pigment, & Overrich l/s. I think I made out pretty well!!!_


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 25, 2008)

I effin' LOVE my fellow specktranettes!!!! I just got back and it was well worth the 30 min drive! Here's my haul...

http://specktra.net/f195/cco-haul-pa...9/#post1184837

It was so funny because the sales lady asked me if I "knew" they just got they're MAC items in. She said that there were 2 people waiting even before the store opened (and I was lucky number 3 running about 5 mins after!) and that they were saying that they got this CCO info from "Some blog or internet site" and I was thinking "I bet they're Specktranette's too!!!". Thanks soo much for posting this info..I really appreciate it..although my wallet will need to take a LONG break!!!!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got back from the CCO, best stock they've ever had since I started going there in February!

I got:
-peachykeen blush
-blacktrack fluidline
-sumptious olive e/s
-cranberry e/s (moonbathe)
-and MS. FIZZ dazzleglass!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So happy with my haul, can't believe I found that many perm items there. I was dissapointed that they really didn't get too many pigments in this shipment. I swear, Pastorale and Viz-A-Violet are never going away! Every time I go they seem to get even more of them


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_I effin' LOVE my fellow specktranettes!!!! I just got back and it was well worth the 30 min drive! Here's my haul...

http://specktra.net/f195/cco-haul-pa...9/#post1184837

It was so funny because the sales lady asked me if I "knew" they just got they're MAC items in. She said that there were 2 people waiting even before the store opened (and I was lucky number 3 running about 5 mins after!) and that they were saying that they got this CCO info from "Some blog or internet site" and I was thinking "I bet they're Specktranette's too!!!". Thanks soo much for posting this info..I really appreciate it..although my wallet will need to take a LONG break!!!!_

 
Man I wish I noticed the Baby Sparks!! tells me how awake I was, lol!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachygoldfish* 

 
_i came at a very good time today....they were unloading tons of stuff!

here's a quick list! hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-mcqueen paintpots! in otherwordly, the darker blue one and the green one (cant remember the names)

-TONS of e/s 
-moonbathe:cranberry, saturnal, claire de lune
-mcqueen: the green and blue one
-sumptuous olive
-shimmermoss
-stars n rockets
-passionate
-llama
-mink pink
-kid
-gorgeous gold

Blushes:
-emote
-sunblasque
-peachykeen
-flirt & tease
-various cream blushes

pigments:
-sweet sienna, yourladyship, pastorale

stylistics:
-sheer beauty powders

fafi!!!!:
-sugar trance l/g

-FIX +
-makeup remover

Mineralize skin finish natural:
-medium plus
-medium deep

fluidlines:
-blacktrack!!!

mineralized e/s:
-family silver
-earthy riches
-silversmith
-engaging

this is what i remember right now! check them out soon!_

 

Thanks so much for this post! UI dont think vacaville has ever had this much! Im excited to go and check it out!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 25, 2008)

omgosh they had dazzleglass?! i live too far (san jose) to make another trip...but im glad you ladies got tons of things


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, my best friend just went there for me and picked up some things for me including DAZZLEGLASSES!!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, by the way they had one comet blue dazzleglass and my friend bought it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can someone call and ask how many dazzleglasses are left? I cant call right now


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 26, 2008)

Going today after work! Should be sometime around 5:45 and 6! Anyone else going to be there around that time?!?!?!???


----------



## SMMY (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm heading in Saturday. Can't wait to see what they have.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll post what I see tonight if any different from above!! I'm excited to see the selection! Sounds like it was quite a large shipment!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 26, 2008)

^  I heard alot of it is gone now. :/

I guess specktraetts cleaned them out


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 26, 2008)

i just begged my bf to make a trip for me again. he picked up fresco rose p/p, baby sparks dazzleglass!!!!!!, and silversmith mineralized e/s for me


----------



## hr44 (Jun 27, 2008)

I went earlier today. See my haul thread. =) 
The only dazzleglass they have left if baby sparks. I picked up the last Ms. Fizz. 

Still plenty of shadows, blushes, etc. =) Such a large shipment. 

Plus the girl working there told me they made or are making another order to come in soon again! 

CAN'T wait!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 27, 2008)

They still have a lot of stuff!!! All the dazzleglasses are gone except for 10-12 baby Sparks still left. They had 4 mineralize eye shadows, probably 10 or 12 eye shadows, 4 or 5 powder blushes and 8 or so cream blushes. Also all 3 McQueen paint pots, and Nile and the green shadow from McQueen. They still had 4 of the Moonbathe shadows including Claire de lune. They had a TON of lipsticks (30+), lusterglasses, lipglasses, liners, 4 or 5 additional paint pots, 3 or 4 mascaras, and 3 shadesticks. They had MSF Natural in light, medium, and I think medium (dark?) and pressed blot powders in light through really dark. Still had the balloonacy highlight powders and spray blushes. Also had probably 8-10 face products including the Fix + and make-up remover. They still have 4 or 5 or maybe more holiday sets. All in all, this is the largest selection I've seen. It was definitely worth my trip!

I picked up,

Passionate eye shadow
Electro Sky Paint Pot
Medium/Dark Blot Powder
Please Me l/s (Mine says Plese me LOL)
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Sugar Trance l/g

Yahoo!!! I'm happy


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_They still have a lot of stuff!!! All the dazzleglasses are gone except for 10-12 baby Sparks still left. They had 4 mineralize eye shadows, probably 10 or 12 eye shadows, 4 or 5 powder blushes and 8 or so cream blushes. Also all 3 McQueen paint pots, and Nile and the green shadow from McQueen. They still had 4 of the Moonbathe shadows including Claire de lune. They had a TON of lipsticks (30+), lusterglasses, lipglasses, liners, 4 or 5 additional paint pots, 3 or 4 mascaras, and 3 shadesticks. They had MSF Natural in light, medium, and I think medium (dark?) and pressed blot powders in light through really dark. Still had the balloonacy highlight powders and spray blushes. Also had probably 8-10 face products including the Fix + and make-up remover. They still have 4 or 5 or maybe more holiday sets. All in all, this is the largest selection I've seen. It was definitely worth my trip!

I picked up,

Passionate eye shadow
Electro Sky Paint Pot
Medium/Dark Blot Powder
Please Me l/s (Mine says Plese me LOL)
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Sugar Trance l/g

Yahoo!!! I'm happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thanks ItaliNicki for the current update.  

It's crazy how all of us are rushing to get here!  
My husband and I were talking last night if it was worth it to travel to a CCO considering gas prices.  $14 for l/s at the mall or $10 for l/s at a CCO?  My husband reminded me if I was buying A LOT of stuff- it's worth it!... and I remembered all you gals who spent about $200.00!  My heart feels like its torn b/c I have to choose either travel 1 hour to Vacaville or wait till I pass through that area (err...).  And Gilroy (which is way more closer for me; 20 min drive) never has good shipments (I called yesterday).


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Thanks ItaliNicki for the current update. 

It's crazy how all of us are rushing to get here! 
My husband and I were talking last night if it was worth it to travel to a CCO considering gas prices. $14 for l/s at the mall or $10 for l/s at a CCO? My husband reminded me if I was buying A LOT of stuff- it's worth it!... and I remembered all you gals who spent about $200.00! My heart feels like its torn b/c I have to choose either travel 1 hour to Vacaville or wait till I pass through that area (err...). And Gilroy (which is way more closer for me; 20 min drive) never has good shipments (I called yesterday)._

 
i think its definitely worth the travel! i live in san jose and went there (and i think i live farther from vacaville!) hahaa thanks for the update with the gilroy cco. i went there last friday and they had a crappy selection! i hope you are able to go!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 4, 2008)

Any updates on vacaville lately?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 6, 2008)

I went this morning. They still had a good amount of stuff there...
They had about 16 baby sparks d/g left, a ton of emote blushes, they pretty much had everything that has been stated earlier.
I did manage to grab the last Out to Shock l/s, that right there made the trip worth it & I also grabbed Out to Sea powerpoint e/l!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I went this morning. They still had a good amount of stuff there...
They had about 16 baby sparks d/g left, a ton of emote blushes, they pretty much had everything that has been stated earlier.
I did manage to grab the last Out to Shock l/s, that right there made the trip worth it & I also grabbed Out to Sea powerpoint e/l!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Crap! Shiet! lol...  I was in Elk Grove this past weekend.  I was going to drive up to the CCO to check out the stock but I felt bad for the hubby b/c he would have driven me.

I need you on speed dial or something, haha... you'll be Specktra's Vacaville stock checker (we'll you & some of the other gals here).


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 7, 2008)

My friend was there this weekend also [yest] and said they didnt have much left. 3-4 pigments, 2-3 eyeshadows, 1 paint pot, 2 AM paint pots, no powder blushes except emote, no blacktrack fluidline left....she said they were really really picked over. Im assuming because of july 4th weekend. 
I don't really like visiting this location, the girls there are so incredibly rude and obnoxious.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think they'll be getting their next shipment in until around the 21st or so!


----------



## SMMY (Jul 8, 2008)

Last week I picked up Passionate eye shadow, Baby sparks (x2) dazzleglass, several paint pots, mineralized skinfinish in medium and BB metallic eye shadow in sage.

I was equally bad at the Lancome outlet. Miel Glace blush for $10 though, is hard to resist. And Hypnose mascara as well. And the Couture Warm palette as well.

It's been double jeopardy every time I go to the Vacaville now that they have both Lancome and MAC outlets.


----------



## fattycat (Jul 11, 2008)

Would anyone be willing to CP  a few stuffs for me ?
 I am located in the VN & I want to get my hands on these babies


----------



## SMMY (Jul 11, 2008)

I would, but I rarely CP anymore.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 11, 2008)

I would, but more then half of the items listed are gone...the store barely has anything.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I would, but more then half of the items listed are gone...the store barely has anything._

 
So true, if you don't get there fairly soon after they receive their shipment, there won't be much left. The hot items get sold out quickly.


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

any updates? 
thannkk youuu!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 23, 2008)

I called yesterday, lady said they're not expecting a shipment till the end of the month. I'll probably call again in a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_I called yesterday, lady said they're not expecting a shipment till the end of the month. I'll probably call again in a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!_

 
aww! thank you! i wanted to call but i wasn't sure. haha. but, thanks again girl.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovingtarepanda* 

 
_aww! thank you! i wanted to call but i wasn't sure. haha. but, thanks again girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welocme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always hoping they don't recognize my voice. I know they don't- It's just a little funny that I call so much!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 28, 2008)

I went to the outlet today, nothing new, but they had a HUGE stack of boxes that just came in. I'm not sure how much MAC there is, but there's gotta be a bunch of it, It was so many boxes. Unfortunately they just started unpacking the boxes, all they had unpacked were a few blushes. We'll see though, I'll check to see what goods they got on thursday on my way home fom work!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jul 30, 2008)

i just went today and the lady knew that i was totally looking for mac makeup and gave me the heads up that they just got a shipment in (there were TONS of boxes!) and its mostly mac but wont have it out on the floors till next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but she said that they got a lot of shadows in. but they had some of the same things... they still had some alexander mcqueen paintpots in the green and light blue color and emote blush but nothing else new


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 30, 2008)

^Thanks for the heads up!
Man, I was really hoping to get some goodies this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess its ok tho, I just got a new job, and my commute happens to pass that outlet, so I have a perfect excuse to go. Now that I think about it, that's probably better. I'm pretty broke right now, so if stock goes out later, than I can still get some of the good stuff once I get my first paycheck.

Of course I don't think that will stop me from just _swinging by_ on thursday after work, lol. I'll let you ladies know if they've put stock out early.


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Aug 1, 2008)

I was there last night .. and she started putting some of the new shipment in. from what i can remember. there was tons of new blushes. plum foolery, well dressed, ablazed, ladyblush, uncommon, dollymix, emote, ambering rose, flirt & tease, harmony, honour, melba, margin, spring sheen, trace gold, mocha. wow! there was a few more i think .. and also, there were some paint pots ( i didnt get the names ) .. tons of e/s ( i only remember passionate ) .. but yeah, just thought i'd let you guys know. im sure they have more un-opened boxes though. well, let me know what you guys picked up.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys! went last night, they had a lot of blushes like listed above. They also had I'd guess probably 10 shadows from the Matte2 collection including: Prussian, Tete-a-tint, a carmel colored one, 2 browns, typographic, the whiteish one and the greenish one. The only paint pots I say were 2 from McQueen, i think it was Electro Sky and the green one. They had a crap load of lipsticks, lipglasses, and lusters, including 1N l/s, 3N l/g, and 4 or 5 Dazzleglasses, including baby sparks. They still have Fafi lip gloss that they had last month. I'm so sorry I think any of the names!! The has lots of spray foundations from a few years ago, no light, just medium-dark. Blot powders in loose dark and pressed in light. All Sculpt & Shapes colors and Belightful pressed powder. No Fix plus, and a lot of nail polishes. They still had the Nordstroms collections that came out last year with the strips, and the same lips sets. They had a 3 pack of Lusterglasses for $26, in Wonderstruck, gold something, and Beaux. I bought that along w/the 1N l/s. Hope that helps everyone!!!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 2, 2008)

OOh forgot 10 pigments or so in Cocomotion, viz-a-violet, white frost, ummm yeah!!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 2, 2008)

why do the employees at this location have a stick up their arse!!!


----------



## SMMY (Aug 2, 2008)

I've never had a problem with any of the employees there.

I went in today and they still have almost everything mentioned above.
and from memory to add to  Nicki's list:
Dazzleglasses in:
Sugar Rimmed
Glamour OD
Bare Necessity
Stepping out.

From last Christmas:
The Finery lipstick with lipglass sets in Tan and Coral
Curiositease sets with Softsparkle pencils and Plushglasses
Antiquitease lip palettes in Red and Coral

Pigments in
Cocomotion
Copperized
Off the Radar
Quick Frost
Entremauve
Pastorale
Sweet Sienna

All the Stylistics lipsticks
The Heirloom brush set in the gold canister
The 129 mini brush from Fafi

five or six fluidlines
Paint pots in electrosky and other worldly

also had Bobbi Brown's Black Pearl lipgloss which was just released in the new fall collection. Woot!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Aug 2, 2008)

oh yay! they put them out early! thanks guys! yeah, i agree with smmy, i never had a problem.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, and I completely brain-farted about this: They are now carrying Bumble and Bumble hair products as well. The seaweed and creme de coco products and a bunch of other items. I bought a small bottle of the creme de coco shampoo and it smells heavenly.


----------



## wikdwich (Aug 3, 2008)

Havent been to cco yet but need a few things, mainly brushes and shadows. Are the prices really worth the drive over?


----------



## SMMY (Aug 3, 2008)

It isn't like going to a MAC counter where they stock a complete inventory of MAC, but things are typically 30% off. It is overstock and discontinued items, I believe, so you never know what is going to be in stock. Well, unless your a Specktra member. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's worth the gas, if you are going to stock up on certain items. If you are just going in to pick up one or two items, then I'd pass.

Also their shipments come in usually once a month, so if you go there right away, you'll find more items than if you go after they've had the shipment out for awhile. Right now is a good time to go. By next week they'll probably have a lot less inventory. In two weeks, forget about it.

As far as brushes go, Vacaville has that one brush set, and a few other MAC brushes, but that's about it. They do have tons of eye shadows, blushes and pigments right now. I don't think I've ever seen so many MAC blushes there before. It's the blush mother lode!


----------



## makeuplove (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG.. i HAVE to go! i haven't been to a CCO in FOREVERRRR!! or even this CCO.. (since i've moved). this sounds like a reallly good time to go!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 3, 2008)

I didnt think they had that many blushes. They had a mix of cream based and shimmer powder blushes. I picked up Breezy [last one]. No paint pots and the eyeshadows they had were the same ones that Napa recieved over a month ago. They did have a variety of pigments though. and only 4 colors of dazzleglasses available. Scult and shape powder was available, 2 shadesticks, in my opinion their stock wasnt that great. The shipment they got before july 4th weekend--now that was the shit!!!!


----------



## SMMY (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I didnt think they had that many blushes. They had a mix of cream based and shimmer powder blushes. I picked up Breezy [last one]. No paint pots and the eyeshadows they had were the same ones that Napa recieved over a month ago. They did have a variety of pigments though. and only 4 colors of dazzleglasses available. Scult and shape powder was available, 2 shadesticks, in my opinion their stock wasnt that great. The shipment they got before july 4th weekend--now that was the shit!!!!_

 
You must have gone in later in the day. They had tons of blushes, 10 or 12 eye shadows and at least 5 dazzleglasses when I was there. It is amazing how quickly stock disappears when it is things people want. Sorry you got the fuzzy end of the lollipop this time.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG dazzleglass at the CCO?!  I wish I lived closer =(  I can drive the 1 1/2 hour drive but it wouldn't be worth it if there weren't any.....


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 5, 2008)

^ they had bare necessity, sugarrimed, spanking rich, glamour OD and baby sparks. Although last I checked glamour OD was sold out.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Aug 6, 2008)

You probably won't want to go if you're strictly looking for dazzleglasses. I went sunday morning, and all they had left were bare necessity and sugarrimmed. And I'm sure by now most of those are gone too...


----------



## skittishkitty (Aug 7, 2008)

I want some dazzleglass..


----------



## wikdwich (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_It isn't like going to a MAC counter where they stock a complete inventory of MAC, but things are typically 30% off. It is overstock and discontinued items, I believe, so you never know what is going to be in stock. Well, unless your a Specktra member. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's worth the gas, if you are going to stock up on certain items. If you are just going in to pick up one or two items, then I'd pass.

Also their shipments come in usually once a month, so if you go there right away, you'll find more items than if you go after they've had the shipment out for awhile. Right now is a good time to go. By next week they'll probably have a lot less inventory. In two weeks, forget about it.

As far as brushes go, Vacaville has that one brush set, and a few other MAC brushes, but that's about it. They do have tons of eye shadows, blushes and pigments right now. I don't think I've ever seen so many MAC blushes there before. It's the blush mother lode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok so im better of just going to sac w my pro card. What Im looking for are the MSF with the shimmer...


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 19, 2008)

Just wanted to add that their is barely anything at vacaville right now. Emote blush, 3-4 pigments, NO eyeshadows, one dazzleglass color [sugarrimmed], no paint pots, 6-7 nail polishes.....its so freakin empty its ridiculous. I hope they get a new shipment very soon.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what piggies are there? I was hoping to pick up cocomotion if they still have it


----------



## peachygoldfish (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah they still have cocomotion. my bf went for me today and they are unloading some things and the lady said that they will probably have everything out by next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here's a small list of what they had since my bf doesnt know much about my habit lol: 
heatherette: lipglasses in bonus beat, style minx, sock hop
pigments: lovely lily, steel blue, off the radar, cocomotion, sweet sienna
e/s: post haste, pen n pink, tete a tint, clarity, graphology 
blush: emote, prism, ablaze
paint pots: layin' low, girl friendly, rockilin', perky and some of the mcqueen


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy Crap! Heatherette? 

I'm defiantely going tommorow before work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much, I know for a fact most of that will be gone as soon as it hit the shelves if anyone from this forum has anything to do with it, lol

I'll update tommorow night with what I found!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 24, 2008)

wow, im surprised your boyfriend knew all that hahah
im going there as soon as they open...YAY.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 24, 2008)

anyone willing to CP layin low and girl friendly for me?  Please PM me if you are willing...thanks


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok heres what they had:

Blushes:
sunbasque
eversun
prizm
emote
shy beauty
true romantic
5-6 more

MSFs:
light flush
warmed

all the sculpting powders
10-15 nail polishes
8-9 e/s [they are all MATTE..yuck]

paint pots:
perky
girl friendly
rollickin
layin low

the heathertte lashes
#7 lashes

heatherette:
sock hop
style minx
bonus beat


pigments:
off the radar
violet 
blue steel
lilac something
helium
3-4 others

8-9 fluidlines

dazzleglass: sugarrimmed

shadesticks:
sea me
beigeing
a lilac one
a light blue one
a meatalic purple one



sorry, im bad with names, esp things im not interested in haha.



*** DONT FORGET TO CHECK YOUR PAINT POTS AND FLUIDLINES....SOME ARE DRY***


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a extra perky paint pot in case someone needs one. PM me. I forgot I had one at home LOL..thats what happens when you see soo much mac, you hyperventalate and loose all sense of memory....it was $11.75


----------



## sofabean (Aug 25, 2008)

in addition to the list above, they also had other worldly paint pot, brassy fluidline, uppity fluidline, delphic fluidline, prussian e/s, fix+, charged water, tendertones, and old mineralized eye shadows.


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 25, 2008)

i would be soooo happy if someone could get me a tendertone - heading up to vacaville on fri but nervous to see if all the goods are gone!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Aug 25, 2008)

You'll probably be ok with the tendertones, they seemed to have a lot of them...

I got cocomotion and violet pigments and warmed MSF. Pretty good haul for me. 

BTW, there aren't any more boxes looked they unpacked the last of the shipment. I may go bak next weekend and pick up Steel Blue, they seemed to have a LOT of them


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 25, 2008)

Just went there - here's what they have:
Lipglosses: Fafi (Cult Fave, Totally It, Sugar Trance) Heatherette (Style Minx & Sock Hop)
Lipsticks: Ahoy, There (NN), Fafi (Utterly Frivoulous, Strawbaby, Hot N Nice)

Tendertones: EZ Baby, Pucker, Warm Soul, the purple one & Tender Baby

MSFs, Sculpt/Shape powders..plus most stuff mentioned above 

Plus they had BOXES of MAC they were unpacking when I was in there.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 26, 2008)

I went yesterday and they had a pretty good selection like the girls mentioned above. I don't think it was listed above but they also had a good amount of Mineralized Satinfinish Foundation in the lighter colors. They had NC20, NW20, I also think 25,30,35,40 of both NC and NW. I bought 1 in NC 20, Fafi's Strawbaby l/s and MSF Natural in Warmed. ANNNNNNNND! They were still unloading boxes! They also had a few glitters pigments in green. Worth the trip. Oh and 1 dazzleglass in sugarrimmed. 

HTH!


----------



## sofabean (Aug 26, 2008)

where were the lipsticks and lipglosses? i seemed to have missed them when i was there...


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 26, 2008)

more boxes - YAY! making a stop up there on friday! *fingers crosses*


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 26, 2008)

I am going there today....again.LOL


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 26, 2008)

the lipsticks are on the left side of the glass counter, across from the clinique items!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 26, 2008)

They didnt have any new pigments from the ones I mentioned above, except for sweet seena [sp?]. No glitter pigments. They did have the 2 sided eye pencils from heathertte. The one with black on one side and turquiose on the other, and the one with black and gray on the other. They had 3-4 MSFs left in each warmed and light flush. They had the MAC eye lash curler and still the same matt ^2 eyeshadows. and a few more blushes, except a few of the ones I mentioned above are gone.

I got one heatherette pencil in turquiose/black
ahoy! there lipstick from NN
MSF warmed
Bumble and bumble hair lotion spray [[THIS SHIT RAWKS]]

oh, also they didnt have ANY foundation in NC 40 or NC 42, bunch of NC 20-35 and 45-50 though.


----------



## Apriltini (Aug 27, 2008)

The Ahoy, There lipstick is gone. Sorry, I snagged the last one, apart from the tester. I did notice, however, that several of the glosses from the Naughty Nauticals collection were there: Love Knot, Ensign, and I think Buoy O Buoy, but not sure at all on that last one. 

They also had Beige-ing, Pink Couture, Gracious Me, Silverbleu, and Sea Me shadesticks. Oh, and Blurburry. I picked up one each of the first three, and I think that was the last of Beige-ing and Pink Couture. They definitely had a lot more stuff in general than the last (first) time I went.

I'm a total noob about MAC, so didn't know really what else I should be looking for. I got what I went there for, so I was happy.


----------



## jhystle22 (Aug 27, 2008)

gosh.. looks like there's nothing left for me, lol. i'm planning to go there by friday.. oh well, hopefully there's more boxes to be unpacked (crossing my fingers) hhahahhah


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 27, 2008)

shadesticks! y'all need to leave some for me on fri!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Apriltini* 

 
_The Ahoy, There lipstick is gone. Sorry, I snagged the last one, apart from the tester. I did notice, however, that several of the glosses from the Naughty Nauticals collection were there: Love Knot, Ensign, and I think Buoy O Buoy, but not sure at all on that last one. 

They also had Beige-ing, Pink Couture, Gracious Me, Silverbleu, and Sea Me shadesticks. Oh, and Blurburry. I picked up one each of the first three, and I think that was the last of Beige-ing and Pink Couture. They definitely had a lot more stuff in general than the last (first) time I went.

I'm a total noob about MAC, so didn't know really what else I should be looking for. I got what I went there for, so I was happy._

 

I cannot believe I didn't see Love Knot!!! That one I really thought I should have bought when it came out!!! DANG IT!


----------



## sweetkiss (Aug 28, 2008)

does anyone know if they still have sunbasque? i dont think i can make a trip till friday T_T


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 28, 2008)

^Yes, they had a quite a few of them 2 days ago. Call them and put one on hold just to make sure. Alot of the stuff is going quick.


----------



## Cachica (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone knows if they still have the dazzleglass and the MSF's?

Going tomorrow but don't wanna miss out on anything.

And how bout paint pots?


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 3, 2008)

i was there on monday and didn't see any dazzleglass left :'(


----------



## Cachica (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_i was there on monday and didn't see any dazzleglass left :'(_

 
I was also there on monday and I got me two Sugarrimmed. 

I also bought:
Light Flush
Warmed
Moistureblend foundation
Charged Water
Studio Lights 

and I think I've forgotten something - anyways, I paid $125 for the stuff


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah, I think sugarrimed is the only thing left. If anyone needs one, I have two I bought as backups from the CCO, Ill let you have them for what I paid $11.25!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 6, 2008)

any chance someone can do a CP for me for Warmed?  I don't know when I'll be headed over there anytime soon...I can't do an hour and a half drive by myself! LOL

I live near the pro store if anyone wants something from there =)


----------



## jhystle22 (Sep 6, 2008)

ooops.. purplerinne, a little bit too late, i was there yesterday, too bad maybe next time... omg it was hot yesterday, but it's all good i got some pretty good stuff.. 

here's what i got:

3 e/s (graphology,newly minted, samoa silk)
charge water
sunbasque blush
basic brush set
plushglass/dazzleglass/1 from fafi, 1 from heatherette
msf in light flush

i'll be visiting the cco's in southern cali next month.. so we'll see what i get from there, hopefully they have the "pharoah paint pot" i've been lusting about. hahah


----------



## monarav33 (Sep 6, 2008)

i just got back from the cco in vacaville. geez what a steal today. im quite proud of myself too. anyways spent about 119 today and got the following:

-light flush msf
-warmth msf (last one)
-lightsweep/shadester sculpt & shape powder -- (learning how to contour in my mua class)
-harmony & feeling blush
and last but not least - special edition 5 eye brush set.

they had a bunch of mac there. i was so surprised when i walked in that they had about 3 stands for it. it had been awhile since ive been but its just because the outlets get crazy. anyways just another suggestion...go in the morning, me and my girls got there about 1030 and it was dead. =)


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I came by yesterday, this is what I saw...

8 Blushes (Feeling, Secret Blush, Emote, Eversun, Ladyblush, etc. 2 are Creamblush).
3 e/s- Post Hast, Newly Minted and a charcoal Matte color
10 +/- (give or take) glitter liners
7 +/- Pigments (the usual ones)
2 Highlighters (Hullaballoo, etc.)
2 Sculpt & Shape powders (didn't really look at the shades). 
1 MSF (Light Flush)
2 Blot Powders pressed (in light & dark)
The Usual Face stuff in old packaging (Fix+, Strobe liquid, etc.)
The Usual Lip stuff (3 l/g from Fafi, 3 l/g from Heatherette- including Bonus Beat, etc.)
Wide selection of lip conditioners (about 7)
3 Paintpots (the testers were all dried up, Ew!)- Soft Ochre?, Quite Natural?, Greenstroke? or was it Otherwordly? Lol can't remember.
6 +/- Fluidliners (all dried up)
Loose Beauty Powders- literally all of them
Wide range of face powders, foundations, spray foundations, etc. (didn't see what colors exactly).
10 +/- Paints
4-5 Shadesticks (pink color, etc.)
A couple perfumes
1 e/s set from the Novel Twist collection (Cool palette)
3-4 types of eyelashes (She's Good & She's Bad from Heatherette).
And the usual Mac bags.

Stupid me didn't see if Bumble & Bumble stuff was still there. Damn husband and dog was in the car waiting.  
But I did think the stock was good (I'm usually at the Gilroy CCO and that place really sucks, lol).


----------



## sweetkiss (Sep 17, 2008)

Finally got to go out there and luckily they still had what I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Umm...basically nearly everything hhunt2 said is still in stock. 

Abt 7 blushes? (Feeling, Secret Blush, Emote, Eversun, Ladyblush, Sunbasque, etc)
Lots of matte eyeshadows: Clarity, Typographic, some others
Lots of Pigments
a few highlighters & Sculpt & Shape powders
Light Flush msf is still there
lots of lip conditioners
1 e/s set from the Novel Twist collection (Cool palette)
1 cool palette set (eye lip combo dunno which collection)
3 pack liquid last liner
have a few satinfinishes in a few colors
they still have fafi utterly frivolous & flash n dash lipsticks
still have 2 heatherette & mcqueen lipglosses
had usual array of lipsticks & lipglosses
also had the tan lip set from antiquease?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 18, 2008)

did you see starlet kiss lip glass there


----------



## ItaliNicki (Sep 18, 2008)

3 pack liquid last liner??????

Do you remember the colors??


----------



## vchen (Sep 20, 2008)

Do they have Studio Fix powder? What about concealers?


----------



## hr44 (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_3 pack liquid last liner??????

Do you remember the colors??_

 
I went there a couple days ago.. I don't remember the names of the liquid last colors but they were, black, deep purple, and a rich dark bronze shade.



They have quite a bit (ok ALOT) as mentioned above. I was happy with the products available. 

Oh and they have the NN pigments there as well in case you never had a chance to pick them up! 
The store is pretty jam packed with MAC products! It would be difficult to NOT find something for the pickings! =)


----------



## ItaliNicki (Sep 30, 2008)

anyone been here lately????


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 30, 2008)

I completely had a brain fart! I was on my way back from Monterey yesterday & I didn't stop!!!! AGH I am soo mad!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Oct 1, 2008)

Went yesterday, they didn't have too much but still some goodies!

Pigments: Pastorale, Yourladyship, Dark Soul, Helium, Bell-Bottom Blue, Mutiny, another dark blue (forgot the color), Viz-a-violet, Sweet Sienna, and a few others. One glitter in the bluish green color. . .

Shadows: Matte2 only: Prussian, Graphology, Dark purple, dark green, Tete-a-tink, pen n pink

Lipglasses in Love Knot-and the lightest one from McQueen, as well as 2 Fafi ones and 2 Heatherette ones, tons of lipsticks etc. . . A bunch of other things, but no MSFs!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there anyone that can do a CP for me for some pigments??


----------



## manthanoelle (Oct 2, 2008)

ItaliNicki, Do you recall seeing any of the royal assest brush sets or single brushes or charged water and/or fix+? I am aiming for mainly those goodies



I am making my first ever adventure out to the CCO on friday, I am coming from the Richmond area so I would be driving through Napa to get to Vacaville. Do you all think I should stop by both or just run by the Vacaville CCO (I have other shopping to do in Vacaville, so that CCO is my main concern)?


And for those of you who have been to both are either of them uptight with this 3 item per sku rule?


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_I am making my first ever adventure out to the CCO on friday, I am coming from the Richmond area so I would be driving through Napa to get to Vacaville. Do you all think I should stop by both or just run by the Vacaville CCO (I have other shopping to do in Vacaville, so that CCO is my main concern)?


And for those of you who have been to both are either of them uptight with this 3 item per sku rule?_

 
I would say go to both!  The Napa CCO theard hasn't been updated in a while.  Plus, you might as well experience how 2 different CCO's are.

The 3 item rule? Hmm, that usually differs per sales associates.  Some gals will let it slide, and others won't.  I've met some very nice gals at the Vacaville location.  I've heard about a $200 or $300 max.


----------



## manthanoelle (Oct 3, 2008)

I've convinced myself to try to go to both. Haha, I work 20 minutes away from my house and wont be getting off of work until 6 and I believe they both close at 9. So I'll have to drive home then the 30/40 minutes to Vacaville, on my way home I'll try to stop by Napa if it's not close to them closing.


I've also heard rumor that a lot of CCO's have recieved new shipment on the first, give or take a day + time for them to put it out. So I am hoping they have recieved shipment and have put it out by now. I'll try to make a definative list of what is there later tonight incase anyone wants to do a weekend CCO run.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_ItaliNicki, Do you recall seeing any of the royal assest brush sets or single brushes or charged water and/or fix+? I am aiming for mainly those goodies

Yes! They had 2 or 3 different charged waters, I remember an orange one and clear one, and on this trip there wasn't any fit + but they have had that in the past!



I am making my first ever adventure out to the CCO on friday, I am coming from the Richmond area so I would be driving through Napa to get to Vacaville. Do you all think I should stop by both or just run by the Vacaville CCO (I have other shopping to do in Vacaville, so that CCO is my main concern)?

I think you should stop by both! Why not? If you're going to passing them, ya know!


And for those of you who have been to both are either of them uptight with this 3 item per sku rule?_

 
As in 3 of the same item. . ?


----------



## Cachica (Oct 4, 2008)

They had 3 different kinds of Charged Water - orange, clear and blue. They also had some Fix+ in the the new bottles. 
The lady there told me that it was for example items with a bar code starting with the 4 same numbers/letters you only could get three of. IRL this means that you could get at least 6 pigments there. 
No MSF's, they had lots of oh crap what are they called... oh, yea fluidlines. Only two paint pots - Rollickin' and a brown one. 

I can't really remember all that much when writing here but feel free to PM me if you are wondering if they had a specific item and I can do my best on remember.. LOL


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Oct 21, 2008)

any updates? 

thanks.


----------



## Monakhd (Oct 26, 2008)

HI Guys, I just came back from the Vacaville CCO and here are some of the things I saw:

*Pigment*(complete list):
Jewelmarine (glitter/reflects)
Jardin Aires
Helium
Kitschmas
Bellbottom Blue
Gilded Green
Steel Blue
Gold Stroke
Circa Plum
Sweet Sienna

*Eyeshadow *(complete list)
Poste Haste
Pen N Pink
Signed Sealed

*Fluidline* (complete list)
Delphic
Uppity
Iris Eyes
Sweet Sage
Brassy

*Paint Pot* (complete list)
Perky
Greenstroke
Rollickin

*Skincare* (what I remember)
Green Cleanser
Charged H20 (blue, orange, white)
Strobe Cream/Lotion
Lightful Cleanser
Micofinish Scrub (or something)

*Blush *(complete list)
Emote
Margin
Prism
Style
Sunbasque
Flirt & Tease
Ambering Rose
Breezy
Fancy Ray


*Slimshine *(complete list)
Gaily
Ultra Elegant
Coco D'Amour
Funshine
Bare
Pink D'Lush


*Mattene *(complete list)
Rougette
Flattering
Seriously Rich
Orange Dare
Night Violet
Powersuit
Poise 
Tango
Rapturous

*Lipstick* (what I remember)
Strawbaby-FAFI
Utterly Frivolous-FAFI
Flash N Dash-FAFI
Stylistic-Stylistics 2007
In Vogue-Stylistics 2007
The pink one from Couture 2006
Burnin
Del Rio
Rozz Revival
Strange & Exotic
Underworld
Mystic
Rebel
Eager
Brick-o-la
-Probably about 20-25 all together

*Lipglosses *(what I remember)
Style Minx-Heatherette
Bonus Beat-Heatherette
Lollipop loving-Heatherette
Sugar Trance-I think FAFI
Totally It-FAFI
Squeeze It-FAFI
the beigy one-Alexander McQueen
the pinky one-Alexander McQueen
Moonbathe-moonbathe collection
crescent-moonbathe
the dark one-moonbathe
all four from stylistics 2007
Lip Lacquers-6 of them:fan plastico, veneer, and 3 light pinky ones
some lip varnish, plushglass, chrome glass

*Lip Pencils *(what I remember)
like 4 of the lip gloss pencils
Lure
Cork
Auburn
like 3 creme sticks

*Eye Pencils* (what I remember)
Fox tail-technakohl
Steelpoint-technakohl
Archival-tehnokohl
some dual edge ones
like 2 shade sticks 
two or three brow products

I have no idea what they're called---i think novel twist? but they had three of those lipglosses (in the pot) that had the multi color swirls on them.
They had like two tendertones, but like every color lip tinted conditioners (in the pot) and like 5 colors of the conditioner sticks.

They had the Royal Assets Red Lips palette, the 5 glitter eye pencils from the curiositease/antiquitease collection, as well as the coral and tan lip sets. 

They had the stylistics mystery/secret sheer powder (only in the dark color) and they had two of the pressed iridescent powders.

They had like ten shades of nail lacquer ( I only remember Boom beause I bought it!)

They had a pitiful collection of brushes-but i remember seeing a BIG powder/blush brush, the 129 short handle blush brush, i think the 213 mini shader, the 249 larger shader, a brow brush, maybe like two other ones and then 3 kabukis-the body buffer large, the smaller one that looks like it (white bristles) and they had the mac couture 2006 brush with the square black bottom. 

That's all I remember guys-good luck! I'm looking everywhere for the Mac Red No 5 lipstick from the 2006 Couture Collection. If anybody finds it anywhere, please let me know!!!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monakhd* 

 
_HI Guys, I just came back from the Vacaville CCO and here are some of the things I saw:

That's all I remember guys-good luck! I'm looking everywhere for the Mac Red No 5 lipstick from the 2006 Couture Collection. If anybody finds it anywhere, please let me know!!!!_

 
Hot Damn girl!  Do you work there or something?!? lol
I was there yesterday and I was planning to post a list right now but I guess you beat me.
------------------------------

I also recall majority of the loose beauty powders, 2 sculpt & shapes (accentuate/sculpt, etc.), a black sleek e/s set (it had "black tied" in it but I can't recall what collection it came from.  There was also a lip set from the same collection), there were a bunch of single brushes (134, 224, 219, sponge tip, eyebrow brush, eyelash curler, etc. And the brushes Monakhd had mentioned).  3 Dual Edge Pencil's from Heatherette (Black Funk/Pop Blue, Phone Me/Text Me, Nighthawk/Front Row).  A bunch of lashes (She's Bad & She's Good from Heatherette, pack of "spur" lashes; 30 lash pack?, etc.).  There was no Fix + or MSF's.  About 10 paints (flammable, etc.).  And lots of Mac bags (majority of bags were small).

Also, I was really stoked to see Bumble & Bumble items.  There was styling lotion, defrizz, holding spray, tonic, classic hair spray, and a crap load of great stuff.  I got an 8 fl oz Styling Lotion and a 4 fl oz Defrizz for $16 each (when there ususally $23 each).

FYI: Pigment and e/s prices have gone up .25 cents (last month it was $10 for e/s and $13.25 for pigments, now it's $10.25 and $13.75).


----------



## Monakhd (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Hot Damn girl! Do you work there or something?!? lol
I was there yesterday and I was planning to post a list right now but I guess you beat me._

 

Thanks for filling in the ones I missed HH! I know I sound borderline psychotic, but I'm seriously on this mission to locate the Mac Red no 5 Lipstick!! EDIT: Yay, found it!

Dont you hate it when you put aside all the things you want to buy and the girl behind the register rings them all up for you with a bored expression on her face and you get home... and she forgot the ONE thing you were excited about? GRR.

Guys, I'm going back to the Napa CCO this week (i've convinced my friend that she just HAS to go!), take a look at my not so organized list of items there too-if anyone wants a CP, I'm happy to oblige-us LE/DISC shoppers need to stick together!


----------



## dustypaws (Nov 13, 2008)

was at vacaville on tue -
1 eyeshadow
few pigments - jewelmarine, jardin aires, sweet sienna to name a few.
three paintpots
not much else. yuck!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_was at vacaville on tue -
1 eyeshadow
few pigments - jewelmarine, jardin aires, sweet sienna to name a few.
three paintpots
not much else. yuck!_

 
I called about a week ago, the girl said they'd be expecting an order in by the end of the month


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update - I was planning on making run this weekend, but I will definitely wait!


----------



## dictator (Nov 23, 2008)

ahh, that's good to know that they'll be expecting a shipment soon. if i had known, then i wouldn't have gone yesterday. i only managed to pick up two things anyway. but hey, it was still fun. xD


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Dec 1, 2008)

any updates?  

thanks!


----------



## shopaholicness (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here, cuz I just found out about the CCO...(I can't believe I lived in Vacaville for 3 months...and I went to the outlet like every other day, and didn't even know this place existed!). But anyway, I've been following everyone's updates to see if I should make the trip from Sacramento. I called them this morning to ask if they've had any new Mac shipments in since Thanksgiving, and they said no, they won't get a new one until the third week of December...does that mean the one for November already came? Cuz I went on Black Friday, and I didn't see much. They only new stuff I saw were a few Matte2 eyeshadows and some Colour Forms eyeshadow palettes...some creme blushes (sorry, can't remember the colors...my memory is a little cloudy cuz that night was so crazy). I was hoping to see some mineralize eye shadow duos, but I guess not...

That was my experience..sorry for the rambling. Hope that helps any if you're wondering if you should go or not. Happy Shopping!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 2, 2008)

lol,
we should pm and travel together in dec.  they didn't have anything last weekend.  i reckon the only thing that was remotely new was bell bottom blue pigment.  the rest was the same stuff they always have had, even bobbi brown failed.  they had tons of boxes and zero MAC?  hmph...happy shopping maybe i'll give napa or another one a go?


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update! You me from saved the same 30 min trip from Sacto. I really need to do some xmas shopping...well shopping for me that is since I already bought everyone else their gifts! Just wanted to let ya'll know that I appreciate the updates! Take care!


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a long rant, but I am pissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I went to this store yesterday, I had to go up to Vacaville on business, so I decided to make my first visit here. The women working there were horribly rude. They were gossiping about a customer that *JUST* left the store, how she smelled and everything. Then this one cashier told a floor person to make sure she keeps an eye out for shoplifting, and I was looking at her in the mirror (my back was towards her) and I saw her give a nod over to my direction. I was SO INSULTED that I didn't even know what to say.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She went on and on about how people are so desperate because of the bad economy etc. etc. 

So I was looking at nice selection of lipglasses they had and they continued to gossip about a bunch of their customers. They rushed this one girl into picking something so they could hurry and gossip. The girl didn't buy anything because she was mad and left. It was just me and the evil witches left in the store. They went on describing their "horrible" customers: "poor" "dirty" "brown lady" "crazy" "smelly" "bitchy" etc....all words spewing from their mouths. At this point I was waiting at the counter for 10 minutes. They were right next to me, but they were more concerned with talking. I was ready to leave but wanted to make a point. I was fed up with them. So I brought up a random lipgloss and waited and one of the younger lady's finally made her way to the register. She was about to ring me up, and I said "You're all the most unprofessional, bitchy and gosspy group of women I've ever met. How do you even keep customers??!" The lady looked at me all shocked. Then I said "I'm never coming here ever again and I'm making a compliant and telling everyone I know how horrible you are to your customers". They were all in shock and I walked out. I'll honestly NEVER go here ever again, no matter what may be in stock here. I'll go to Napa or Gilroy instead.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessicaSarahS* 

 
_This is a long rant, but I am pissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I went to this store yesterday, I had to go up to Vacaville on business, so I decided to make my first visit here. The women working there were horribly rude. They were gossiping about a customer that *JUST* left the store, how she smelled and everything. Then this one cashier told a floor person to make sure she keeps an eye out for shoplifting, and I was looking at her in the mirror (my back was towards her) and I saw her give a nod over to my direction. I was SO INSULTED that I didn't even know what to say.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She went on and on about how people are so desperate because of the bad economy etc. etc. 

So I was looking at nice selection of lipglasses they had and they continued to gossip about a bunch of their customers. They rushed this one girl into picking something so they could hurry and gossip. The girl didn't buy anything because she was mad and left. It was just me and the evil witches left in the store. They went on describing their "horrible" customers: "poor" "dirty" "brown lady" "crazy" "smelly" "bitchy" etc....all words spewing from their mouths. At this point I was waiting at the counter for 10 minutes. They were right next to me, but they were more concerned with talking. I was ready to leave but wanted to make a point. I was fed up with them. So I brought up a random lipgloss and waited and one of the younger lady's finally made her way to the register. She was about to ring me up, and I said "You're all the most unprofessional, bitchy and gosspy group of women I've ever met. How do you even keep customers??!" The lady looked at me all shocked. Then I said "I'm never coming here ever again and I'm making a compliant and telling everyone I know how horrible you are to your customers". They were all in shock and I walked out. I'll honestly NEVER go here ever again, no matter what may be in stock here. I'll go to Napa or Gilroy instead._

 
Omg! That's really horrible. I had that sense from them too when I first went there. It was such an odd vibe. I dunno, it was eerily quiet but the girls helped me out and the other customers there.

I'm so glad you told her off. Did you make that complaint?!

I went to the Claire's there too (I believe it's a few shops down?) and the girls in there where talking about customers as well and about clubbing and all sorts and cussing about - I guess they figured since I was their age it was an okay thing but I was so put off. At least they kept asking me if I was okay and not being rude to me but yeah.

I remember leaving the outlet and thinking folks there were just... odd.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 8, 2008)

WOW! I have noticed when I have gone in there that it is soo quiet!!! I have never noticed any catty comments about customers when I have been there, But sometimes I am just off in my own world! 
I was going to swing by this upcoming weekend...I will just have to watch/listen the employees there!
I am so glad that you did say something to them!!!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry JessicaSarahS.

That freakin sucks.  Were the employees young? What did they look like? Blonde, brunette, white, mexican??
The last time I was there, one employee started a heavy, long conversation with a gal who she hasnt seen in a long time.  Then the other employee was dazed (looking wherever) while I was standing infront of the registers (I was clearly not looking at any items, I was freakin staring at her. lol).  Then after a few minutes, the girl says, "Oh, are you ready?"

Don't be suprised with bad customer service anywhere.  There are many, many ignorant people in the world.  A few months back, I was at a "nice" resturant in San Francisco with my husband and his cousin from out of town.  You would think we would get great service b/c the average dinner plate was about $20.  NOPE! It was shitty service.
If you need to vent more on this CCO, rate the place on ww.Yelp.com
I've had a bad experience with the Gilroy location last year.  And I totally ripped a new bumhole in their business. lol


----------



## SMMY (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually, I would send off a letter to both Estee Lauder and MAC. Note the date and time of the incident in the letter. This is really bad form for store employees.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone ever notice anything from Bobbi Brown?  I'm combing through these threads to try and get a few CPs.

thanks


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Actually, I would send off a letter to both Estee Lauder and MAC. Note the date and time of the incident in the letter. This is really bad form for store employees._

 

Thanks for the support guys. I've had bad experiences at stores before, but this was one of the worst!  I made a complaint to the Vacaville outlets but from the tone of voice on the person on the phone, I think it'll fall on deaf ears. I think this will work better and I think these employees do make the Estee Lauder company look bad. 

The ones that were the worst were two older blond women. The two younger women (one redhead, one dark blond) seemed to just be going along with it to avoid conflict with the two older. But they were off in their own world, looking out the window at the woman that just left and giggling at her. I felt bad for the woman. She's a regular too! She puts up with it to get her favorite foundation there at a cheaper price, and they made fun of her for that, aloud! Ugh...


----------



## makeuplove (Dec 12, 2008)

has anyone been to the CCO lately?? i'm thinking of going tomorrow and i wanted to know what they have... thanks!


----------



## shopaholicness (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I was at Vacaville CCO on Tuesday...they were unpacking a shipment as I was in the store, so I don't know exactly what they got in..I was afraid to look in the box cuz, well from this thread, the workers don't sound very nice....and I didn't wanna get yelled at, like this one poor lady that was there today...I think she was only trying to move the boxes so she could see what was on the shelf behind it, but the worker lady thought she was trying to open the box...anyhow, back to the point...

I did however see a few eyeshadows from the Neo Sci-Fi collection...I bought the last one in Magnetic Fields (which I think one of the workers was going to sell to a friend, but I got to it first), they also had Femme Fi, and Evening Aura. I also got a couple of Matte2 eyeshadows in Poisen Pen and Signed, Sealed. Sorry, I just remembered those cuz I was looking at them the most.  I don't really think they have a whole lot of new stuff, unless it came in that shipment...but I guess if anyone wants to check it out and let us know what was there, it would be great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps any.


----------



## typsygirl (Dec 27, 2008)

I was there about a week ago they had most of the sculpting duos , holiday 2007 sets, gold stroke, sweet sienna, cocomotion pigment, 217,219, the flat buffer brushes, uppity fluidline, bunch of lippies, some beauty body powder, a few paints, no p/p, a few matte e/s


----------



## juicy415 (Dec 27, 2008)

DECEMBER 26

i went to vacaville yesterday here the list what i can remember:

2 e/s- pen n pink and another brown one
bunch of paints
no p/p, shadesticks
bunch of eyelashes
bunch of makeup bags
traincase
fafi tote
3 charges water?- purple, pink, and green one i believe
strobe creams and liquid
shave cream
face cleanser old package
2 tint lip conditioner
4 different eye and face set- 2-3 from nordstrom collection LE
buffer white goat one a small and big one
brushes- 217, 129, 129 sh, 213, 231 and 228 i believe
bunch of lipsticks,mattene, lipgloss, and lipgelee- see thru lipglass in not so shy from 06 collection, 3 from fafi, 3 from heatherette, sock hop,style minx, bonus beat, plushglass, lustresglass, lip pencils
3-4 sheer mineralize powders
3-4 scult shapes
belightful powder
studio tech 2 dark shade color
7-9 nail polishes
1 tendertone a pink one 
sheer powder from stylistics collection the small compact one almost the same shade as belightful
lip set from 07 collection with the splendid l/g
2 fragrance cant remember wat color
moistercover conealer different colors
zoomlash dont know what color and brunette plushlash
2 eyeshadow palette dont know from what collection but the cover with a model eyes
2-3 pigments - steel blue what i remember
big pencil sharperner
sponges
eyelash curler
travel bottles
i think some foundation pumps
blushcream in sweet williams
4-5 glimmershimmer
3 fluidline uppity, dipdown and silver one
i think some liquidlast liner


andddddddddddd i cant remember no more!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 27, 2008)

I might just make a trip there tomorrow!


----------



## genie707 (Jan 2, 2009)

bumpty bump bump anything new?


----------



## makeuplove (Jan 5, 2009)

^yeah, i would like to know the same... anything new?! thinking of going this weekend!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 9, 2009)

so is there a cco in napa as well? i went to the one in gilroy and it was ok.


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_so is there a cco in napa as well? i went to the one in gilroy and it was ok._

 
yes there is one in gilroy, napa, and vacaville


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

and BUMP! anyone been here lately?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya,
Just returned, they had three fafinette lip glasses: style minx, and the other two...three pigments: off the radar, sweet sienna and gold mode, and nothing else worth reporting, I decided to go to the Pro Store since I was less than enthused with MAC Arden Mall and the CCO.  You all should come along with me sometime, I don't bite.  Oh, and all the foundations, were in dark, deep dark shades and beyond, except I did get a few foundations from Bobbi Brown (love her).  Happy Shopping, can't wait for Hello Kitty


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jan 24, 2009)

hey all,

i also went here last week and honestly, they really didnt have much worth reporting...
-no pot e/s
-sweet sienna pigment only
-no paintpots
-charged waters
-no dazzleglasses
-l/g from heatherette
-foundations came in the dark shades
-lots of nail polish 
-one or two shades of blush

yeah, not much...the napa outlet was better


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 24, 2009)

Just got back and will try to remember it all, they had both fafi trio's, they had blushes x rocks and spaced out, 4N lipstick, about a dozen eyeshadows femme fi, evening aura, climate blue, bold n brazen, cool heat, aquadisiac, typographic, sign and sealed and more, MES's in pink split, fresh green mix, sea and sky, hot contrast, love connection and three fafi lipsticks three heatherette lipglosses.  I would have written it all down but this is my last time *praying* in that store, those to cows were talking about me whilst I was browsing.  I guess they didn't realise I could see them behind me from the mirror.  I am going to try to never go in again, their names were Vivian and Debbie and they are so rude I'm boiling.  Then, they counted the boxes compared to my receipt saying, "just double checking..."


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Just got back and will try to remember it all, they had both fafi trio's, they had blushes x rocks and spaced out, 4N lipstick, about a dozen eyeshadows femme fi, evening aura, climate blue, bold n brazen, cool heat, aquadisiac, typographic, sign and sealed and more, MES's in pink split, fresh green mix, sea and sky, hot contrast, love connection and three fafi lipsticks three heatherette lipglosses. I would have written it all down but this is my last time *praying* in that store, those to cows were talking about me whilst I was browsing. I guess they didn't realise I could see them behind me from the mirror. I am going to try to never go in again, their names were Vivian and Debbie and they are so rude I'm boiling. Then, they counted the boxes compared to my receipt saying, "just double checking..."_

 
wow! they must have just got their stock in!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachygoldfish* 

 
_wow! they must have just got their stock in!!_

 

i talked to lisa i think last week.. she said they just got stock in and it should all be out my monday....

agree about the girls who work there! awful!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't blame them I blame _me_[/i][/i]for knowing this and still giving them my money


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 26, 2009)

FCUK!  SHEIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to go there yesterday while on the way up to Sac. But I thought, "Oh maybe they still wont have good things but it is towards the end of the month (when inventory comes in)...".  And I was convincing myself that I shouldnt go.  
SHEIT! I should have read lafemmenoir 's posting last night (I would have gone this morning... and start shiet with Vivian and Debbie, lol).


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 26, 2009)

I went on Saturday and they have:
to addition to the list above....
gold mode pigment
sweet sienna pigment
Skinfinish natural with shimmer in light medium/ medium dark/ and dark

those were the ones that stuck out to me...


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Just got back and will try to remember it all, they had both fafi trio's, they had blushes x rocks and spaced out, 4N lipstick, about a dozen eyeshadows femme fi, evening aura, climate blue, bold n brazen, cool heat, aquadisiac, typographic, sign and sealed and more, MES's in pink split, fresh green mix, sea and sky, hot contrast, love connection and three fafi lipsticks three heatherette lipglosses.  I would have written it all down but this is my last time *praying* in that store, those to cows were talking about me whilst I was browsing.  I guess they didn't realise I could see them behind me from the mirror.  I am going to try to never go in again, their names were Vivian and Debbie and they are so rude I'm boiling.  Then, they counted the boxes compared to my receipt saying, "just double checking..."_

 
Wow. What a bunch of bitches.


----------



## glamblover (Jan 29, 2009)

ive been lmao for the last few pages of this thread.  i live in vacaville and go there often.  the girls who work there, even the manager can be super bitchy, never like to be asked questions, and they always look at people funny.

my friend used to work there but she quit for that very reason.  they were only nice to me when she was there....im so sad that she quit because she got an additional 50% off and always shared that discount.  apparently they can spend $400 on makeup within a 3 month period...

i havnet been going as much because they are just so rude!  the napa store definately has a better selection of product as well as way better customer service.  

i think it would really help things if everyone asked for the district managers info or the number to the corporate office and complains...it would be one thing if this had just happened to one or two people..but everyone i know feels uncomfortable going there and then i read the posts on here...

oh i was in the other day..i just looked at the lipsticks...i got her fancy l/s i think holiday 07...

i love that color!  does anyone know if they have fix+ there?


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 29, 2009)

I went there last saturday and there was no fix+ but they had charged waters


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 30, 2009)

this is from the lovely member of mac_cosmetics LJ kitty puppy

she said she went yesterday

"They had, from memory: (And I suppose I MIGHT be able to do CPs this time..)
Gold Stroke and Sweet Sienna pigments
about 10-12 eyeshadows, most of which were actually good!: four Cool Heat shadows (Climate Blue, Gulf Stream, Cool Heat, Warm Chill), Electric Eel, some from Starflash and Matte2
BOTH Heatherette Trios, some of the color forms palettes/stuff
Spaced Out blush, several of the MSF natural/shimmer combos, a lot of the pro beauty powders, Belightful pressed powder
the SE 182 that's all square and studded? (I forget what collection this was with), both of those light-bristled flat buffing brushes (I am bad at this hahaha), a decent amount of other brushes
about 6 slimshines and 6 mattenes
almost ALL the Fafi lipsticks, and of course too many other lipsticks to name, haha
Probably at least 50 lipglasses etc - both McQueen ones, some from Fafi
A ton of lashes, skincare, nail polishes, glitterliners, cremestick liners and technakohls, etc etc"

HTH


----------



## juicy415 (Jan 30, 2009)

ohh  fahllenangel did you see emote blush? or any of the heatherette lipsticks?


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got back and will try to remember it all, they had both fafi trio's, they had blushes x rocks and spaced out, 4N lipstick, about a dozen eyeshadows femme fi, evening aura, climate blue, bold n brazen, cool heat, aquadisiac, typographic, sign and sealed and more, MES's in pink split, fresh green mix, sea and sky, hot contrast, love connection and three fafi lipsticks three heatherette lipglosses. I would have written it all down but this is my last time *praying* in that store, those to cows were talking about me whilst I was browsing. I guess they didn't realise I could see them behind me from the mirror. I am going to try to never go in again, their names were Vivian and Debbie and they are so rude I'm boiling. Then, they counted the boxes compared to my receipt saying, "just double checking..."















Oh Hell To The Naw I Would've Gave The Ho&$ The Bizzness.... They Wouldn't Have Talked About Anybody Else!!!!


----------



## cleung341 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_ohh fahllenangel did you see emote blush? or any of the heatherette lipsticks?_

 
I've been lokking for an emote too! I've been hearing rumors that emote has been popping up st the CCO's.


----------



## fahllenangel (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_ohh  fahllenangel did you see emote blush? or any of the heatherette lipsticks?_

 
sorry it wasnt me that went, a girl posted this on M_c LJ, dont think she cisits specktra....just thought i would update


----------



## manthanoelle (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw emote at the Vacaville CCO but this was... OHHH... 6 months ago?


Now I am SHOOTING myself for not getting it then because I too want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Give them a call and ask if they have it still, that'll probably be the best way to know.



And if it makes anyone feel any better I am considering doing a drive by there possibly soon, so I will be more than happy to tell someone off a SECOND time. Because I had to go off on one of the girls last time I was there too, and she got real nice real quick soon as I spoke up.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 5, 2009)

those girls there are complete BEYOTCHES. I got one of them fired. She was accusing me of coming in everyday and returning stuff. WTF is that bitch talking about [this was last summer]. I dont even live anywhere near there..I told her 'this is my 2nd time in the store EVER!' she said "No"...I have seen a brown girl like you in here before, everyday..so I went postal on her ass and her lip started quivering and eye started watering..then she tryed to do the whole "be overly nice and sarcastic", so for the next week straight I called her manager, store manager, district manager and corporate and threated to sue for defamation and they "let her go for unrelated reasons".. Afterwards, I heard from one of the girls there that she was giving problems to other customers too. Short brunette girl..dumbarse!!

my aunt was in there over the summer and spent over $500 on makeup alone [she was visiting from out of state] and the MANAGER had the audacity to tell my aunt to not touch the boxes while they were being ringed up. Hello?!?! If I have over 20 boxes of products sitting on the counter I would want to know if what I asked for is what I am paying for. My aunt TOLD HER OFF IN FRONT OF EVERYONE it was hilarious..that really shut her up lol.lol.lol

really though, they are complete rude high school girls..last time I was in there they were all going from mirror to mirror doing their eyeshadow, not paying any attention to the 5 customers in the store...and trust me, there makeup skills were nothing to write home about.

suffice to say, I am going there friday [well, to burrberry] so if anyone needs a CP, let me know!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone been there lately? I'll be in the area this weekend and was wondering if its worth it to go


----------



## shopaholicness (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey everyone! I made a visit to the CCO today, and it looks like they got some new stuff in. I'm not sure of everything that is new, and unfortunately I don't have a photographic memory, so I can't give a comprehensive list of everything that was there, but I can list out the stuff that stood out to me. Mostly, I was there to see if there were any new eyeshadows, pigments, and blush. 
There were 6 eyeshadows:
2 from the Starflash collection: Bold and Brazen and Glamour Check; 
2 from the Neo Sci-Fi collection: Evening Aura and Expensive Pink
Pen n pink
and one more in a seafoam green color (sorry, i forgot the name). 
There was one blush from the Neo Sci-Fi collection in X-Rocks.  
One pigment in Goldstroke. 
There was one eyeshadow palette from the last holiday collection w/ the red packaging in Devoted Poppy: 6 classic eyes.  
I also noticed some of the lip palettes as well, but I dunno which ones specifically.  
And they also had the holiday lip sets w/ the two lipsticks and one lipgloss, but again, I don't know the colors. 

That's all I remember..hope that helps!


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 5, 2009)

The Vaca CCO is only a ten minute drive for me, but I have no $$$, since I'm STILL recovering from the HK collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BUT, I made a phone call to see if they had any new shipment.. and she told me "we haven't gotten anything since January" - UM, are you kidding me? She must of been one of those bitchy workers mentioned earlier. They make me not want to go there.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 11, 2009)

I went yesterday and they still hadn't received new stock yet, so my haul was smallish:
MAC 1N lipstick
Devoted Poppy eye shadow palette
Clinique eyeliner in Graphite - so glad I found this. Just gorgeous on


They should be getting a shipment in, in a couple of weeks though. Marked my calendar.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone here live close to Alameda??


----------



## myzleelee (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Does anyone here live close to Alameda??_

 




yep san leandro


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_yep san leandro_

 


Hi,

we are kinda close, do you ever go to CCO"S?


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 25, 2009)

I am in Alameda all the time and always pass by the vacaville CCO. Rarely go in now because the girls there are beyotches and I have a pro discount that beats the outlet price


----------



## SMMY (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Does anyone here live close to Alameda??_

 
I'm sorry, but I don't live near Alameda. I assume you're looking for CPs from this outlet?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I am in Alameda all the time and always pass by the vacaville CCO. Rarely go in now because the girls there are beyotches and I have a pro discount that beats the outlet price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are mean arentt they! And none of them know anything about makeup! The combination of the two keeps me away!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'm sorry, but I don't live near Alameda. I assume you're looking for CPs from this outlet?_

 


I buy my stock direct but wanted to go to a CCO to get a price break and maybe find some of the rare colors I stock. I cant drive currently and am looking for a CCO thats closer (but I dont think there is one) &  someone that goes out there that I can go with or can get stuff for me. There's something wrong with my eye muscles, they dont know if it's my lupus or another condition. Until I find out I'm not driving. Throughout the day my vision will go from being O.K. to bang, seeing double.


----------



## Michelle7107 (Mar 30, 2009)

If anyone spots the Holiday 08 Smokey Eyes palette please let me know! Vacaville is the closest CCO to me, but it's still pretty out of the way, so the only time I go to Vacaville is when I'm specifically going to the outlets. I hope they get them in, because I was so upset that I missed the palette


----------



## cleung341 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Michelle7107* 

 
_If anyone spots the Holiday 08 Smokey Eyes palette please let me know! Vacaville is the closest CCO to me, but it's still pretty out of the way, so the only time I go to Vacaville is when I'm specifically going to the outlets. I hope they get them in, because I was so upset that I missed the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second that! Also if anyone sees a COC Shadowy Lady Quad.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys I went in there yesterday morning... and I'm not great at remembering what they carried but I remember the bigger palettes. 

Passionatly Red- Devoted Puppy palette
3 different Holiday lip palettes- I remember warm lips, and I believe coral lips and plum lips. 

Color Forums:
Cool eye palette and Warm eye palette

Tendertones:
Hush, Hush
Deep Sigh
Pucker
Sweet Tooth (I think, it's the red shade one)


okay and NOW my brain stopped... sorry. =P


----------



## SMMY (Apr 4, 2009)

When I talked to them last week, they said they should be getting their new shipment in around the third week of April.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Apr 23, 2009)

Any news on this place? I'm itching to go, but last time I went it wasn't that great...


----------



## myzleelee (Apr 27, 2009)

sorry took so long i caught the flu
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but yeah i go to the cco's


----------



## BoriiQua (May 7, 2009)

i will be going within the next cpl weeks for the 1st time.. cant wait to meet these females that are mean & dont know a thing about makeup


----------



## nursejan2 (May 16, 2009)

Anyone looking for the discontinued MAC PRO 1.6 traincase?  Vacaville CCO had 3 and I grabbed one of them today for $157.50 plus tax.


----------



## callison (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursejan2* 

 
_Anyone looking for the discontinued MAC PRO 1.6 traincase? Vacaville CCO had 3 and I grabbed one of them today for $157.50 plus tax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome, what else did they have?? Thanks!


----------



## nursejan2 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *callison* 

 
_Awesome, what else did they have?? Thanks!_

 
Actually, they didn't really have much.  Whatever they have you can get from Napa CCO except I don't know if Napa has the traincase.


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (May 18, 2009)

I was just in there today and they were unpacking their newest shipment.  I'm going back either tomorrow or Wednesday once they have everything stocked.  It looked like there were some boxes of Dame Edna stuff.  I've JUST started getting into MAC, so I can't tell you what they had, except to tell you that it *should* change dramatically over the next two days or so.


----------



## nursejan2 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyzenthlay20* 

 
_I was just in there today and they were unpacking their newest shipment. I'm going back either tomorrow or Wednesday once they have everything stocked. It looked like there were some boxes of Dame Edna stuff. I've JUST started getting into MAC, so I can't tell you what they had, except to tell you that it *should* change dramatically over the next two days or so._

 

OOOOH, I'll check it out tomorrow!!!  Thanks!


----------



## SMMY (May 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing a driveby tomorrow too. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## beautifulxface (May 19, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! 
I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 19, 2009)

me 3!


----------



## SMMY (May 19, 2009)

I just got back from there and yes, it looks like they've got a good size shipment in, but it doesn't look like they'll have it all out for a day or two more. Didn't even look like they'd had a chance to start on it yet from the looks of things. So I'd wait at least until late tomorrow before heading in to check it out. 

They did have some new things in stock since I'd last been in, but not much. They didn't have any blushes or brushes out. No msfs, other than those highlighter/msf combos that they had for months.

The things that they had that were new that I can remember, is as follows:

Pigments: Heritage Rouge, Mega-rich, Spiritualize, Melon, Cocomotion and Gold Stroke

Eye Shadows: Evening Aurora, Pen and ink, Warming Trend, Haunting, Rose Blanc and Cosmic

Pearlglide eyeliners: Black Russian, Fly by Blu, Bank roll and Molasses

They had a few of the Blonde, Brunette and Redhead lipglasses 
And they had the Holiday palettes in Warm, Smokey eye and Devoted Poppy

Also, don't know if anyone here is a Lancome fan, but the Lancome outlet has a pretty good sale going now. I picked up a gift set with four mini Juicy tubes and a lipliner in a pretty case for $7.99 which is an awesome deal for such wearable colors.


----------



## nursejan2 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I just got back from there and yes, it looks like they've got a good size shipment in, but it doesn't look like they'll have it all out for a day or two more. Didn't even look like they'd had a chance to start on it yet from the looks of things. So I'd wait at least until late tomorrow before heading in to check it out. 

They did have some new things in stock since I'd last been in, but not much. They didn't have any blushes or brushes out. No msfs, other than those highlighter/msf combos that they had for months.

The things that they had that were new that I can remember, is as follows:

Pigments: Heritage Rouge, Mega-rich, Spiritualize, Melon, Cocomotion and Gold Stroke

Eye Shadows: Evening Aurora, Pen and ink, Warming Trend, Haunting, Rose Blanc and Cosmic

Pearlglide eyeliners: Black Russian, Fly by Blu, Bank roll and Molasses

They had a few of the Blonde, Brunette and Redhead lipglasses 
And they had the Holiday palettes in Warm, Smokey eye and Devoted Poppy

Also, don't know if anyone here is a Lancome fan, but the Lancome outlet has a pretty good sale going now. I picked up a gift set with four mini Juicy tubes and a lipliner in a pretty case for $7.99 which is an awesome deal for such wearable colors._

 
I just got back too!  What time did you go?  They must have stocked more after you left. In addition to the items stated above, they actually had more than 20 eyeshadows, at least 6 duo shadows, 5 pigments and 4 mineralize eyeshadow trio.  Sorry, I didn't really look at those so I don't know the names. But I remember seeing Mont black, Bold & brazen, Expensive Pink and Warming Trend. That's the most shadows I've seen they carried all at once.  Antiquitease and Holiday 5 set eyeliners.

They did have MSF Natural with Shimmers as mentioned above in Light Medium, Medium, Medium Deep, Dark and Dark Deep.  I use Medium Plus for all over but I picked up the Deep Dark for contouring and bronzing. 

They had the 2 big and 2 small Monogram gold compacts, all Monogram lipsticks in Marque, Status Symbol, All mine, and Flourish. Dame Edna lipglass in Possum Nose Pink (got this one, love the packaging!) and Splendid.

For blushes, they had Feeling, Serenely, Joyous, and 2-3 others I can't remember.  Also, at least 9 loose beauty powders.  Studio Stick foundation, Studio stick concealers, and the pencil concealers?

A bunch of nail laquers.  Tendertones in Hush, Hush, Deep Sigh, Hot & Saucy, Pucker. TLC in Gentle Coral, Virtous Violet and Soothing Beige.  Strobe TLC in 5 colors.  Lots of lipglass and lipsticks.

This is actually a good amount for Vacaville when they normally don't have much selection.  Oh, I forgot to check if they had new brushes!!!  Oh well, I guess I can always drop by again...


----------



## SMMY (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursejan2* 

 
_I just got back too!  What time did you go?  They must have stocked more after you left. In addition to the items stated above, they actually had more than 20 eyeshadows, at least 6 duo shadows, 5 pigments and 4 mineralize eyeshadow trio.  Sorry, I didn't really look at those so I don't know the names. But I remember seeing Mont black, Bold & brazen, Expensive Pink and Warming Trend. That's the most shadows I've seen they carried all at once.  Antiquitease and Holiday 5 set eyeliners.

They did have MSF Natural with Shimmers as mentioned above in Light Medium, Medium, Medium Deep, Dark and Dark Deep.  I use Medium Plus for all over but I picked up the Deep Dark for contouring and bronzing. 

They had the 2 big and 2 small Monogram gold compacts, all Monogram lipsticks in Marque, Status Symbol, All mine, and Flourish. Dame Edna lipglass in Possum Nose Pink (got this one, love the packaging!) and Splendid.

For blushes, they had Feeling, Serenely, Joyous, and 2-3 others I can't remember.  Also, at least 9 loose beauty powders.  Studio Stick foundation, Studio stick concealers, and the pencil concealers?

A bunch of nail laquers.  Tendertones in Hush, Hush, Deep Sigh, Hot & Saucy, Pucker. TLC in Gentle Coral, Virtous Violet and Soothing Beige.  Strobe TLC in 5 colors.  Lots of lipglass and lipsticks.

This is actually a good amount for Vacaville when they normally don't have much selection.  Oh, I forgot to check if they had new brushes!!!  Oh well, I guess I can always drop by again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! They work quick. When I was there the girl was saying that they weren't expecting to have it out until probably tomorrow at the earliest. I may go back and take a look at the blushes. They had nothing when I was in there at noon. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## SMMY (May 21, 2009)

I went back today and they did have a bunch of new things in as mentioned above and it looks like they're still unpacking the shipment. They had a whole cart full of Bobbi Brown eye shadows, lipglosses and palettes that they were getting ready to put out. From what I can remember:

MAC:
eye shadows: Meet the fleet, Submarine, Shore Leave, Go, Lotusland, Sunset B, Talent Pool, Star by Night, Femme-fi, Expensive Pink, Evening Aura, Magnetic Fields, Warming Trend, Arctic Grey, Mont Blanc and Apres Ski

MSE trios in: Inter-view, Danger zone, Persuasive and Outspoken

Blushes in: Enough Said, Shy Beauty, Feeling, Joyous and Serenely 

no msfs, pigments or new palettes that weren't already mentioned in the above posts

Bobbi Brown: Copper Diamond Shimmerbrick (just one), Pink palette and the cream eye shadow palettes from this last fall. Tons and tons of square pans of glitter lipgloss and eye shadows.


----------



## prettypaint (May 23, 2009)

I just got back. Unfortunately, they didn't have too much :-( I was able to buy a couple of things I've been wanting, but it seems a lot of the things mentioned here only a few days earlier are already out.


----------



## Michelle7107 (May 24, 2009)

Oh man I wish I would've checked here sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they already sold out of the smokey eyes palette?


----------



## SMMY (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Michelle7107* 

 
_Oh man I wish I would've checked here sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they already sold out of the smokey eyes palette?_

 
You can call them and ask if they have any left. They also will sometimes hold an item for you, for the day, if you tell them you are coming in to pick it up and ask them to.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Michelle7107* 

 
_Oh man I wish I would've checked here sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they already sold out of the smokey eyes palette?_

 

They still had it when I went yesterday morning. 
I only picked up Rose Blanc e/s & Neon 8 n/l.


----------



## timarose (May 28, 2009)

i just went to this CCO about a week ago. they have a lot of Mac's Intriguing Scarlet Eyeshadow Palette sets and a couple different SE brush sets also they carry alot of mac makeup bags. i went there to see if they might have any blushes and unfortuately they didnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they did tell me they get their order in towards the end of the month. from what i remember they did have a few lip sticks and running low on eyeshadows. hope this helps


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 7, 2009)

any one heard anything recently?? my roommate and I were thinking about heading up tomorrow. . .


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 9, 2009)

I was there about 3 weeks ago, and unless they got a shipment from then and now, there isn't much.

I don't remember specifics but it was mainly all the Red She Said stuff. Some brushes, I think the 150, and all the flat top kabukis. The standard lipglosses they have. Eyelashes, some fluid lines but maybe 2 nothing great, NO pigments, skin products... I recall green gel cleanser in old AND new packaging, oil control lotion, charge water, some studio stick foundation and concealer, they had 1 mcqueen shadow the blue one? the name fails to come to mind right now and they also had cranberry in the moonbathe packaging, some nail polish and I believe a cream color base or two. Standard bags they always have, oh well... they had the fafi tote.


It was a fail overall.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone have an update for this location?


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 28, 2009)

i went yesterday but it was disappointing!

eye shadows - time and space and another one from neo sci fi, some dark grey/black ones, apres ski, a light pink one, maybe 8 total

paint in structural brown, flammable and one more, moss scape paint pot, some silvery fluid line

red she said holiday e/s pallettes, and lippie kits

one creme blush and one bpb

dame edna highlighters

tempting quad

charged water and some other skincare stuff i didn't look at

some foundations in darker colors

some bronzey msfs

bunch of nail polish

bunch of lippies - tons of l/s and l/g, about 6 or 7 lip gelees, some slimshines

sorry for the lack of detail, but that's all i can remember...i just kind of breezed through there as my sister nagged me to leave because she wasn't into it...


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 17, 2009)

i went today and here wat i remember

*lipglass: *3 of the dame edna's, 1n, love knot, ensign, naked frost, naked space, red devil, dreamy, lusterglasses, plushglasses, 6 lipglees, prolong wear, and some lip vanish or lacquer?
*lipstick:* 1n, frecketone, lot of slimshines and much more, and few of lipliners too that are retractable but none ednas one
*blush: *bloosoming creme blush, eversun, secret blush, true romantic, flirt n tease, 
*sculpt n shape:*  warm light definitive
*shadestick:* pink culture? and shimmeross?
*all monogram* eyes, n face
*tendertones:* 7 i think, a green one, ez baby?
*tinted lip conditioner:* 3 shades i think
*lip conditioner* wit spf 15 3 shades i think
*eyeshadows:* 4 metal x ones, go, talent pool, top knot, mont black, loutsand?, tempting quad, all of the neo fyi, pen n pink? 3 mineralize eyeshadows one is earth n earthy?? engagin? henna and few more, all of the suite array, and both of the dame ednas and 5 glitter liners and 2 of the heatherettes liners
*pigments:* cocomotion, lark about, 2 of the glitters reflect purple that i remember, spiritualize, and 3 othere more i think
*nailpolish:* 12 of them, $$$
*all of the holiday 08* face, eyes, lips and viva glam and some brush sets
some color form lips palettes and 2 eye palettes 
*higlight powder:* both of the dame ednas
*fluidline:* the silver one
*paint/pot:* quite natural, and one more and there was 1 red paint 
*glimmerglass?*: 3 shades one white one 
*brows powder*: 3 shades 
*brow set:* sophisticated, and 2 darker ones
*brow finisher:* like 4 shades
*fragrances*: 4 or 5 one is turquatic, golddish cap
*skincare:* eye fast response cream, green gel cleanser, charge waters, strobe cream and liquid, studio fix
*brushes:* 189, 318, 204, 183, 185, and the black hair similar to 190 
*mineralize skinfinish shimmers?* that come wit a jar wit black cap like 5 colors
*foundation:* i saw 5 of the mineralize loose sf15, studio fix or watever but in darker shades, studio stick i saw light shades too and mouisture blend concealer? 3 spray for legs? and pencil sticks
*misc:* fafi tote, tons of makeup bags, sponges, buffs, sharpener, 5 lashes i think


ohh they were also a lot of new packages in the back that havent idk? lott of it
ohh the shopping bag is a mac bag from japan lol


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Aug 19, 2009)

I called the store today and asked if they'd gotten any shipments lately. The woman on the phone said they'd gotten a huge one and were working on checking everything in. I asked when she thought it would be on the floor and she guessed next week . . . Guess it must be a REALLY large shipment! I'll stop by on my way home after work one day this week and try to make a post of what I see.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I'll make a road trip on Thurs. to check out what's new. I'll report back if anyone is interested.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I think I'll make a road trip on Thurs. to check out what's new. I'll report back if anyone is interested._

 

Please do! im curious! Havent been out there in a while! Love to know whats in stock!

Sara


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, Please!! I've always wanted to stop by there to check it out. I live in Oakland and was contemplating going to the Gilroy CCO because I heard that they had more stuff.  But I might be going up to Sacramento this weekend to see my friends and a nice MAC haul would be sweet!!


----------



## SMMY (Aug 20, 2009)

Back from CCO.
They still haven't unpacked the shipment yet, unfortunately. The items listed above are pretty much what they have right now.
From memory, here's what they have currently:
MAC shadesticks in Lucky Jade and Pink Couture
Blushes in Sweet as Cocoa, Flirt & Tease, Eversun, Secret and Enough Said. 
Eye shadows same as above except no Talent Pool. What they still have left is:
Knight, Pen n ink, Dreammaker, Lotusland, Sunset B, Go, Mink & Sable, Henna, Arctic Grey, Top Knot, Mont Blanc, Magnetic Fields, Evening Aura, Expensive Pink, Time & Space, Knight and Star by Night. Probably am forgetting a few.
Pigments in Mega rich, Spiritualize, Cocomotion and Lark About. Same glitters as mentioned above. 

BB stuff: Platinum Shimmerbrick, two cream e/s palettes, four or five face palettes, tons of single e/s including lots of metallics. Still have the Shimmering Nudes palettes and tons of sets. 

Sorry not much help. I'd try waiting a few more days and calling before you go in. They did have a bunch of boxes still packed.

But if you are up there in the next couple of days, I'd strongly advise hitting the Lancome outlet. They had two Giorgio Armani sets on sale for $20 each. One was an eye set with GA mascara, an eye shadow and eyeliner, all full size in a black gift bag. I picked up the lip set, which had a full size nude lipstick (#27), bronze shimmer lipgloss(#16), Hazelnut lipliner (#7) along with generous samples of Armani Luminous Silk foundation in shade 5 and Fluid Sheer Highlighter in shade 3, all in a lovely black gift bag. Armani lipsticks alone retail for $25. Just an awesome, awesome deal.


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is kinda a non-update . . . I called today and asked if they had received any shipments lately. The woman who answered the phone said they hadn't received anything since about a month ago, and they're anticipating another shipment in the next few weeks. I'll post again if I hear anything!


----------



## SMMY (Sep 9, 2009)

I know that Napa was expecting their next shipment about the third week of Sept., so I imagine they're on the same schedule as Vacaville. I plan on checking two weeks from now to see if they've received their shipment.


----------



## SMMY (Sep 18, 2009)

Vacaville CCO update:
Went on Wed. and found the following
HK beauty powders 
A bunch of e/s about twenty or thirty including MES
Pigments in Circa Plum, Mega-rich, Cocomotion and Milk
3 of the shadesticks from the Sugarsweet collection
Grand duo blushes in Moon River, Love Rock, Grand Duo, Light over Dark

I went to both Napa and Vacaville, so it's hard to remember everything both places had, but if there is something in particular you were looking for, ask and I'll try to remember if either store had it.


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Vacaville CCO update:
Went on Wed. and found the following
HK beauty powders 
A bunch of e/s about twenty or thirty including MES
Pigments in Circa Plum, Mega-rich, Cocomotion and Milk
3 of the shadesticks from the Sugarsweet collection
Grand duo blushes in Moon River, Love Rock, Grand Duo, Light over Dark

I went to both Napa and Vacaville, so it's hard to remember everything both places had, but if there is something in particular you were looking for, ask and I'll try to remember if either store had it._

 
Hi SMMY , thanks for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm planning on taking a trip to a CCO this weekend, but not sure whether to go to Napa or Vacaville. In your opinion, which store had better selection (and is more worth the 2 hr drive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## SMMY (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_Hi SMMY , thanks for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm planning on taking a trip to a CCO this weekend, but not sure whether to go to Napa or Vacaville. In your opinion, which store had better selection (and is more worth the 2 hr drive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA_

 
Napa definitely.


----------



## nashoba95 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh i can't wait to head out to the vacaville outlet mall! Just moved to Roseville and my sister is coming down in the beginning of October. And as soon as her feet get into my car we're heading straight over to the outlet mall.  SO EXCITED! Both of us have major shopping weaknesses. Mine is MAC of course! ~WINK~ I'm so hoping they have a bunch of things in at the beginning of October.


----------



## glamblover (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Vacaville CCO update:
Went on Wed. and found the following
HK beauty powders 
A bunch of e/s about twenty or thirty including MES
Pigments in Circa Plum, Mega-rich, Cocomotion and Milk
3 of the shadesticks from the Sugarsweet collection
Grand duo blushes in Moon River, Love Rock, Grand Duo, Light over Dark

I went to both Napa and Vacaville, so it's hard to remember everything both places had, but if there is something in particular you were looking for, ask and I'll try to remember if either store had it._

 
do you know how much the hk beauty powders were?


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have my boxes (bought both last time I was there) sitting right next to me. They're $15.50 each.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 9, 2009)

Do they have MAC eyeliners there??


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone! So I actually went to this CCO last weekend and was all excited about posting then Specktra was down. But I love reading what's available at the CCO, so I'm going to post this anyways. If you are super interested in something listed I'd call to check it's still there. 

The MAC makeup they had I remembered are:

Cheek
HK Beauty Powder in Tahitian Sand
Both Rose Romance bpb
Both Dame Edna Highlight Powders (What a dame! and Spectacle!)
Enough Said Beauty Powder Blush

Eyes
Warm Eyes Palette from Trip II Collection (only $21!)
Mutiny Pigment
Tempting Eyeshadow Quad
Two of the Dame Edna Eyeshadow Trios
Bunch of lashes
Femme Fi eyeshadow from Neo Sci Fi

Lips
Dubonnet lipstick
Indimidate Slimshine
Creme Sherry Lipliner 
Oversexed Plushglass

Face
Brow kits
Lightful Moisturizer
Charged Water
NC50 Moisturecover foundation
Strobe lotion

Lots of plain bags (without logo)

No good brushes but a few of last years (red bags) holiday brush kits and the lip kits from last year.

Okay does anyone else feel like the Napa CCO gets WAY better stuff? I only ended up purchasing Intimidate slimshine, Creme Sherry lip liner and the Trip II Warm Eyes Palette (as a gift). I wish they would share the love between the two stores, since I end up in the Vacaville area more often!

HTH someone


----------



## musicislove05 (Dec 9, 2009)

any new updates? i plan on goin here next week


----------



## myzleelee (Dec 17, 2009)

hello,
has anyone gone recently? wanna go b4 xmas, but im debating on  which one i should go to....TIA


----------



## lilibat (Dec 17, 2009)

A few pigments, but not as many as Napa. Same with eye shadows just not as much. They do have lots of lipsticks, including Night Violet. Lots of nail polish, some Studio Fix (I believe) compacts in NW45 & NW50, some blushes and some goopy lip stuff that I didn't really look at.


----------



## boonaners (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi! I just stopped by cco! I was in a rush so I wasn't able to look at everything. Here's a few notable items that I actually remember =)

•"Style warrior" collection shadows and lippies:
-Solar bit pigments: Scatterrays, Bronzescape, Impassioned ($13 something each)
-eye shadows (4 of the 5 from the collection)
    -Bright Future - Frosty bright yellow gold
    -Soft Force - Frosty pale white gold
    -Night Manoeuvres - Deep charcoal brown with pearl
    -Vibrant Grape - Bright magenta purple ( very pretty purple!)
-lipglass in Fierce and fabolous

•Lots of "Graphic Garden" collection palletes and brush sets.
•Lots of "Neo sci fi" lipglass and shadows.
•A few things from the "Emanuel Ungaro" collection (face stuff and lipstick)
•2 different "Look in a box" sets (I believe they were $40-something each)
•2008 red holiday lipstick and brush sets
•8 pigments
•lots of eye shadows & lipglass/lipsticks

Sorry I didn't pay attention to the face and eye stuff. Hope this helps!! =)♥


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Jan 23, 2010)

I will have to stop by there on Monday after work. Thanks for the update!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 25, 2010)

could you update when you go?  more specifically w/ what pigments and face stuff they have?  like msfs?  THANKS!


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, they have 5 MSFs, between 10 and 20 of each: Refined, Brunette, Sunny by Nature, Cheeky Bronze, and Porcelain Pink.

They had a handful of pigments. I've become friendly with one of the women who works there (she graduated from the high school in town where I teach), and as she saw me looking at the pigments, she showed me two pigment sets that had come in as singletons (and therefore did not have testers).  They were the Holiday 2008 sets, and I bought both of them (I already have Melon, but for all the other colors, I figured I could deal with a duplicate). Because of that, though I was distracted and didn't make a list of the pigments they had.

I may stop by there again tomorrow, though, and look more closely at the MSFs. I might get Porcelain Pink. If I do go back, I will write down the pigments they have, and post them.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks so much!!  i live in SF and i don't wana drive all the way up to vacaville if its a bust.  i wish they'd let me order by phone and ship things to me.  Hard to find people willing to do CP as well.  thanks so much for checking!


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 7, 2010)

Stopped by today, here's what I can remember:



Eyes
  There were a few e/s but I can only remember Glamour Check e/s (from Starflash collection)
  All of the solar bits
  Tempting eyeshadow quad
  Goldmode, Jardin Aires, Circa Plum pigments (in old larger packaging)

  Face
  A bunch of loose beauty powders
  2 Look in a box sets that were sold at Nordstrom (the one with belightful and the one w/bronzer)
Some of the mineral foundations (don’t recall the shades)
  Charged water, Moisturelush
  Rose Romance beauty powder (pink one)

  Lips
  Tons of slimshines
  Freckletone l/s (from Ungaro Collection)
  Two tendertones
  Crème Sherry l/l

  Cheeks
  X-rocks blush (from neo-sci fi blush)
  Spaced Out blush (also from neo-sci fi)
  Enough said blush
  Sweet as cocoa blush
  Refined MSF
  Brunette MSF
  Cheeky Bronze MSF
  Sunny by nature MSF
  Just a pinch gel blush

  [FONT=&quot]If you head out to Vacaville or Napa CCO please post too! It’s out of the way for but worth it for special stuff on my wishlist [/FONT]J


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone willing to do a small cp for me!? please pm me if you are!  i live in sf so if you'd like a cp from the pro store in return i can do so.


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Feb 8, 2010)

I may be able to help . . . but I am a relative newbie to this. What is a "cp" and what does it entail?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Feb 9, 2010)

pm'd you!


----------



## GUMBY (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyzenthlay20* 

 
_I may be able to help . . . but I am a relative newbie to this. What is a "cp" and what does it entail?_

 

yess what does it mean? im thinkin bout takin a trip out there myself..


----------



## FirespotQueen (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone been here lately??  I was wondering if anyone had seen any brushes??


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Feb 20, 2010)

They didn't have many MAC brushes when I was there about 1.5 weeks ago, however they did have the 189, which I bought).


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I went yesterday. Items are very similar to Jazmatazz's posting on 2/6/10.

Brushes- nothing really; about 6, just brow and face stuff. The only e/s brush was the sponge tip. Also, they had the large, white bristle body buffer brush.
15 +/- E/s: Sugarshot, dear cupcake, henna, glamour check, smoke and diamonds, clarity, vellum, soft vorce, night maneuvers, etc.  Temping Quad, 1 Edna Dame trio
10+/- Pigments: Bell Bottom Blue, Mutney, Gold Mode, Jardin Aires, Mega Rich, Cocomotion, etc.
A couple MES's trio, Danger Zone, etc. And the duos.
A couple Metal X stuff
Duo e/s's from Suite Array; about 6.
3 solar bits
Naked Honey Salve
MSFN w/ half shimmer in light and medium
2 blushes from Rose Romance, Enough Said, Sweet as Coco, etc.
MSF's in Sunny by Nature and Brunette
3 MSF blush duos - Hot Planet, etc.
Tendertones from the most recent release (pearl white boxes); about 5
Loose Beauty Powders; about 6
Perfume- MV2 and MV1
Loose MSFN but I forget the colors
Moisturelush Cream
Strobe Cream
Usual l/s and l/g, but no Freckletone (I took the last 2, sorry). A bunch of slimshines and mattenes. 
2 Look in a Box


----------



## obscuria (Feb 21, 2010)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## phatkat (Mar 13, 2010)

any new updates pleeeease!!! my bf wont take me unless im gonna spend $$$ aaahhh.... i just wanna go!! thanks


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Mar 13, 2010)

I called them on Thursday, and the woman said there hadn't been any shipments for a while. She said they think their next shipment should arrive in a week or a week and a half or so.


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 13, 2010)

I was supposed to go Sunday on the way back from visiting my mom in SF but since it snowed yesterday over the mountains (sierra nevada -i'm coming from Reno) we couldn't go. It looks like I will be going heading down Thursday though (Yay!!!!) since I have part of next week off so I will either be stopping by Thursday or Sunday (maybe both if the BF is feeling nice) and I promise to post everything I see. I'll even take notes!


----------



## phatkat (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyzenthlay20* 

 
_I called them on Thursday, and the woman said there hadn't been any shipments for a while. She said they think their next shipment should arrive in a week or a week and a half or so._

 
Thanks. I didn't know we could call them. Last time I was there a s.a said I'd just have to come in and see what they have.


----------



## phatkat (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snarkling* 

 
_I was supposed to go Sunday on the way back from visiting my mom in SF but since it snowed yesterday over the mountains (sierra nevada -i'm coming from Reno) we couldn't go. It looks like I will be going heading down Thursday though (Yay!!!!) since I have part of next week off so I will either be stopping by Thursday or Sunday (maybe both if the BF is feeling nice) and I promise to post everything I see. I'll even take notes!_

 
Yay.. Thanks. I'll be looking forward to your post. Have a safe trip


----------



## myzleelee (Mar 21, 2010)

went here on friday 3/19 if anyone is thinking about going.........PLEASE DON'T! omg it was sad! im so mad at myself because i started to go to napa......


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 10, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Snarkling (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok so finally got to go here after lasts months trip also got cancelled. 

It was really depressing going though I have to say. Honestly not worth it. 

They had 1 MSF (Porcelain Pink)
Dame Edna Trios and Beauty Powders
Rose Beauty Powders
Tempting Quad
Some of the 6 eyeshadow pallets
Charged Waters & Honey Salve (plus other things from that collection that I can't remember)
Maybe 12 eyeshadows none of which were very exciting
Pigments: Cocomotion, Mutiny, Circa Plum, Mega Rich, a dark pink one and then a dusty  green one?
They still had 1 solar bits (Impassioned)
A bunch of the loose beauty powders
and maybe 4 or five blushes

They barely had anything left from the holiday collection, just the lip glass set, the brownish lip liner l/s & d/g set one of the blush duos and the brush kit (don't remember which one)

The most exciting thing for me was they had a whole bunch of the lip gelles and slim shines. 

Besides that mor of what has been said before 2 look in a box, random lipsticks (mostly darker colors) and a few mineralize eyeshadows. 

Sorry that wasn't very detailed but that about all I can remember.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 26, 2010)

Oh Boy! Long day of traveling today but I had to stop in!  Items are very much similar to Snarkling’s last posting…

Quads- In the Gallery, Tone: Grey and Tempting Quad
15-20 e/s:  One-off, grand entrance, glamour check, pen n pink, maira’s magic, night maneuvers, vibrant grape, sugarshot, henna, ego, etc.
10 +/- pigments:  Rose, Tan, Naked, Pink Opal, Melon, etc.
A couple of the Mineralize e/s from Colour Craft—Fashion Patch, Odd Bits, Eccentricity, etc. (but no Natural Flare).
A couple Metal X stuff
Suite Array duo e/s (they slide out), about all of them.
2 Technakohl Liners in Full of Fuchsia and Obviously Orange
A couple shadesticks from the Sugarsweet Collection
5-6 mineralized blushes (not the duos)
2 Beauty Powders from Rose Romance.  
Sadly, no other blushes.
A couple Suntints SPF20 Lip Balm from Baby Blooms Collection
Mineralize SPF 15 Loose Foundation in every color!!!
2 Charged H20’s
Shave Crème, Fast Eye Response and Lightful Ultramoisture Crème (no Moisture Lush).
4 MSF’s: Porcelain Pink, Sunny by Nature and Cheeky Bronze (I cant remember the last one).
Naked Honey Collection: Honey Salve, Body wash and 1 of the highlight powder (I cant remember which one).
All of the Look in a Box.  And also both boxed sets with Light Flush and Champagne MSF (the sets with a mini kabuki brush, MES and m/blush).
A bunch of holiday sets from this past year and before.  Pigment sets, lip sets and e/s sets.  Also the sets from Magic, Mirth and Mischief consisting of a pigment and a dazzleglass.
Lip stuff is still the same.  Brushes are practically nothing.  Perfume is still the same; MV1 and MV2 (lame; it’s been the same for so long).  A bunch of Monogram stuff.  And about 15 nail polishes!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Stopped by briefly today...

Many of the same items hhunt2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mentioned. I'll list what I can remember:

2 Fun in the sun kits (light flush and Shimpagne) $41.25 each I believe
2 look in the box kits
1 of the Rose Romance bpb
Improvise mineralize blush
Naked Honey Skin Salve
Another Naked honey product (not sure if it was hand/body cream or body wash)
Porcelain Pink MSF
Sunny by Nature MSF
MSF half natural/half shimmer in Dark
Penny shadestick
Tempting Quad
Big clear fafi bags
Mutiny pigment
Fashion Groupie Eyeshadow 
Buckwheat Eyeshadow
Silverthorn Eyeshadow
A Moisturizer
Charged Water
Mineralize SPF foundation in NW50
One shade of tendertone
Just a pinch gel blush

Suntints are still there, as are Mineralize loose foundation in all colors, fast response, metal X shadows, holiday pigment sets, holiday lip gloss sets

Enjoy the weekend fellow Specktralites


----------



## ariesd (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Went today to the CCO, so I'm going to try and list what I saw there, even though a lot of the stuff mentioned in previous posts is still there.


still lots of the holiday stuff 
3 adoring carmine lip sets 
the graphic garden palette 
10 to 15 eyeshadows: fashion, one-off, glamour check, knight, aquavert, dreammaker, creme de miel, pollinator, henna, purple shower, evening aura, buckwheat, silverthorn, etc. 
about 9 to 12 pigments in the OLD packaging for $13.75: mutiny, circa plum, coco motion, kitchmas, etc. 
on a mission beauty powder blush from the style warriors collection 
the perfect cheek powder blush 
strada powder blush 
porcelain pink MSF 
hot planet mineralized blush, there were also a few others, but i cant remember the names 
honey light and golden nectar highlight powder from the naked honey collection 
both of the rose romance beauty powders 
tone: grey quad 
in the gallery quad 
photo realism quad 
Hope this helps!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks hun! I am considering going up their and getting some of the holiday crap for my kit. Since it's not pro discount worthy and the mini lipglosses are perfect for my kit I wanted to go pick some up, but I figured they'd probably be sold out by now. But good to know they have a lot of holiday stuff.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jun 30, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to CP Buckwheat and Pollinator e/s for me? Please pm me if you can. I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## ariesd (Jul 22, 2010)

hey everyone, just visited this CCO with my mom. The selection is not very large, especially when you compare it to the Napa CCO. I'll list what I can remember

Eyeshadows:

aquavert 
bright future 
buckwheat 
deep shade 
dreammaker 
et tu bouquet? 
fashion 
haunting
 
knight 
love lace 
meet the fleet 
modelette
 
night maneuvers 
off the page 
one-off 
pollinator 
showstopper (All Races, etc. collection)
 
silverthorn
 
soft force 
straw harvest 
vibrant grape 
wintersky 
25 pigments in the OLD packaging including: blue-brown, chocolate brown, teal, mutiny, heritage rouge, golden lemon, kitschmas... 
cakeshop shadestick 
lucky jade shadestick 
nuture shadestick 
warm & cozy shadestick 
lemon chiffon shadestick 
relaxed shadestick 
cuddle shadestick
 
Face:

Moistureblend compacts from NC35 to the darker colors 
Hot Planet m/b 
Earth to Earth m/b 
both highlight powders from the Naked Honey collection 
both beauty powders from the Rose Romance collection 
Porcelain Pink MSF 
On a Mission BPB 
the red just a pinch gel blush 
2 solar bits in bronzescape and impassioned 
a few of the loose powder products 
Lips:

Surprise Me l/s 
Local Colour dazzleglass 
Eurobeat dazzleglass 
Rue d'Rouge l/g 
Other:

MV1 fragrance 
MV2 fragance 
lots of lashes 
about 8 nail polishes


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 2, 2010)

Went here on Sunday, forgot to post earlier. Everything I remember is included in ariesd's wonderful list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They still have some look in a box/fun in the sun kits as well.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was at the Napa CCO on Saturday.  Which was awesome as always.  But I was in the Vacaville area today.  Err... makes me pissed.  Not much stuff, but very similar to Ariesd's July posting and Jazmatazz's posting regarding the Look in the Box set with MSF, M/B and mini kabuki brush.  

No blushes, only 1 msf in Porclean Pink.  About 12 e/s' and 10 pigments (including the new jars in Rich Life and Universal Mix).  And brushes were blah; a few foundation brushes and Monogram's 129.


----------



## boonaners (Oct 10, 2010)

I stopped by real quick today and they got new stuff in!! 

Give Me Liberty of London
*Shadows* (2)
- Dame's Desire
- Give me liberty of London
*Lipgloss* (3)
- Perennial high style
- A different groove
- Frankly fresh
*Blush* (2)
- Dirty plum
- Prim and proper

Style warrior beauty powder: 
-On a mission
-Eversun 

There were 3 lipstick shades from the neo sci fi collection but I only remember Electro cuz it's beautiful!!! 
A bunch of dazzleglass and superglass lippies too.

Sorry my list is so skimpy but I was in a rush and those were what stood out to me. They definitely restocked though. Oh and they hired some new people. Much nicer than the old ladies but that one mean old lady is still there.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Nov 28, 2010)

the blonde old lady? I went in there the other day and i didn't even get a hello (i was the only person in there) They had everything you listed as well, not much of a big selection there, the lady said they usually get in shipments the 2nd week of the month.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 2, 2011)

well i just went to this one yesterday and it was even more bare then before. No MSFs only 2 blushes (dirty plum from lol, and enough said) they have a handful of eyeshadows, 3 from the lol collection, and about 8 lipsticks, the only thing they had a lot of was nailpolish. I only walked out with 1 nail polish which was malibu peach from the spring forcast collection,


----------



## ItaliNicki (Feb 2, 2011)

I was in last week and they had about that much. I called in Monday, they're *hopefully* going to be receiving their next shipment in the next week


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Mar 8, 2011)

Not even worth going, its still all the same stuff since a few months ago, no foundation, msfs, or blushes, maybe 12 lipsticks and non that stood out but neon orange. Call before you go to this one!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Mar 8, 2011)

xoxjulie21xox said:


> Not even worth going, its still all the same stuff since a few months ago, no foundation, msfs, or blushes, maybe 12 lipsticks and non that stood out but neon orange. Call before you go to this one!



 	UGH. Disappointing!


----------



## Shayz00 (Mar 18, 2011)

Went today.. POINTLESS !!! They had barely anything.. had about 6 pigments, cant remember any of the names, i got kitchsmas or however u spell it lol.. they had phlox lipstick and a few with the orange packaging..no blushes...the only dazzleglass they had was shezam.. a few dazzleglass cremes, pink colors.. majority of the superglasses.. almondine lipglass..few from liberty of london..a few liberty of london shadows.. mairas mood.. nothing else that really jumped out at me.. they had some holiday sets, didnt check which ones.. the lady working was HELLA rude !! i seriously dont think ill be coming back here.. it felt like i was bothering her when i told her (NICELY) the things i wanted to purchase.. SMH.. but anywhoo, i felt like giving her one of these  ! eace:


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 10, 2011)

anything new ?


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (May 15, 2011)

I just came from here today, and the only good thing they had was the bobby brown concealer and corrector, they had a ton of colors of each for $15.50, they had a ton of really pretty EL lipsticks, and only 4 mac lipsticks, and a handful of eyeshadows and pigments. they did have some kits from the tartan tale collection, but thats pretty much it.


----------



## femmepastiche (May 15, 2011)

^ I've been dying to try the BB concealer - $15.50 is a great price! This is definitely my closest CCO, but I still don't think I can justify an hour drive...too bad they don't have more MAC stuff. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (May 16, 2011)

The outlets are actually pretty good, they have a lot of good stores, Aldo, Nike, juicy, gucci, coach, ect, its worth checking out if you want to shop, and some great restaurants around, you should check it out soon


----------



## sweetkiss (Jun 2, 2011)

I went today so a little update! And yeah, I agree that I would prolly drive out for the other outlet shops. Coach had a pretty good sale. I got a wallet for almost half off the marked price cuz it was like additional 30 off 30.

  	At CCO, I don't know I would drive out just for the stock they had in. They still have a ton of the BB concealers, tons of tartan tale stuff (pigments, lipglosses, brush sets, etc), 3 eyebrow gels (one of them was girl boy), 2 eyeshadows from liberty of london, going bananas, showstopper, 2 from style warriors, few more colors that i don't really remember, an orange lip liner, huge fafi bags, few pigments (kitchmas, heritage rouge, spiritualize, rust glitter or something few more i don't remember) a few dazzleglass cremes, eurobeat, like 3 lipsticks (disappointing  ), few mascaras, 189 brush, the body buffer brush (183?), few eye brushes (i forgot which ones but none of the main ones), naked honey body salve, shaving cream or something, ton of mineralized eyeshadows,  ton of  shadesticks, ton of nail polishes. i didn't get nething so meh :/ but one of the girls working there was really nice


----------



## femmepastiche (Jun 2, 2011)

They had Eurobeat?? I've really been wanting that....3 lipsticks you say? Anything from that same Euro collection? Costa Chic maaaaybe? I also do not have a 189....you said eye brushes? No 226 by any chance?

I did just get my tax return in....maybe I should just ignore the fact that I told myself I'd save the money.


----------



## sweetkiss (Jun 3, 2011)

the lipsticks might have been from euro collection but i cant say cuz im not familiar with the lipsticks from that collection. i'm pretty sure costa chic was not there. and no 226 for sure. when i said eye brushes i meant like 192 esque looking brushes which i realize now is face brush xD but yeah almost no eye brushes (she showed me the tartan tale brush set when i asked about eye brushes)


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## singrsling (Sep 25, 2013)

Was just there this past weekend and they had a surprisingly large selection of MAC items.  I have seen the same collections at the other CCO's. Older stuff from Surf Baby, same glosses, etc.  We went just after opening on Sunday morning.  They had some EL GWP kits that were cute, and also Clinique, and a decent amount of Bobbi, EL, etc.


----------



## kimanhtruong (Dec 29, 2013)

Had a good haul today!


  Vino lip pencil
Fresh Brew lip stick
Twig lip stick
Vintage Selection paint pot


----------



## LARAELYSE (Dec 29, 2013)

kimanhtruong said:


> Had a good haul today!   Vino lip pencil  Fresh Brew lip stick  Twig lip stick  Vintage Selection paint pot


   I am passing thru vacaville tomorrow,  is it worth the stop for MAC items?


----------



## kimanhtruong (Dec 29, 2013)

LARAELYSE said:


> I am passing thru vacaville tomorrow,  is it worth the stop for MAC items?


  Depends what you're looking for! Aren't too many shadows but lots of nail polish!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Dec 29, 2013)

O





kimanhtruong said:


> Depends what you're looking for! Aren't too many shadows but lots of nail polish!


   Ok ty!


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

I stopped by here the other day....they have some BEAUTIFUL old-version Lightscapades. Crap for eyeshadows and literally four blushes. They do have some of the Archies stuff, a variety of F&B shades, and a number of polishes. Not much in the way of lipsticks. I was just too underwhelmed to take good stock of what was there.


----------

